# Come perdonare



## Disperato (25 Gennaio 2020)

Avrei bisogno di aiuto.
Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex. In questi messaggi anche vocali (capite la mia tortura) dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui. Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
Sono messaggi di un anno fa e quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché  erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.
Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
Vivo nell'angoscia di scoprire altre situazioni. Soprattutto non riesco proprio a sopportare l'immagine di lei con un altro anche se lei nega.
Io non posso crederle purtroppo perché  quello che ho letto e sentito era troppo chiaro.
Che dovrei fare?
Cercare di digerire questa cosa e superarla?
È  secondo voi possibile? O ritornerà  sempre a galla e non riuscirò mai più  ad essere sereno?


----------



## perplesso (25 Gennaio 2020)

intanto devi appurare se veramente la cosa è finita


----------



## Lara3 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex. In questi messaggi anche vocali (capite la mia tortura) dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui. Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
> Sono messaggi di un anno fa e quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché  erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.
> Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
> ...


Mi dispiace, ti ha mentito e ti mentirà ancora. Se mentre stava con te diceva ad un altro che lo amava, vuol dire che non ti ama più. Troverai serenità solo quando la dimenticherai e quando ti sarà indifferente. Buona fortuna


----------



## Skorpio (25 Gennaio 2020)

È probabile che eviti di parlartene consapevole che non riusciresti a sostenere.

Non saresti il primo e non sarai l'ultimo al quale si "risparmiano" sensazioni e desideri che si reputano non sostenibili per l'altro

Le favolette delle relazioni perfette costruite sui non detti nascono proprio cosi

È un circolo vizioso.

Non c'è nulla da perdonare, provare sensazioni e desideri non è un reato attualmente


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex. In questi messaggi anche vocali (capite la mia tortura) dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui. Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
> Sono messaggi di un anno fa e quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché  erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.
> Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
> ...


Dicci qualcosa di più, quanti anni avete? Da quanto siete sposati? Avete figli?
La storia con l'ex di solito parte da qualche broccolamento via fb. Può sembrare bellissimo riprovare vecchie emozioni, accorgersi che non si erano spente, ma poi se è diventato ex ci sono stati dei motivi, e tornano anche quelli.
I messaggi tra amanti sono carichi di emozioni, e possono far parte solo in un periodo. Potrebbero essere quindi vere entrambe le cose, in quel momento in cui scriveva quei messaggi sentiva di amare quell'uomo, ma poi è passato, scaduto. Una parentesi.
Non è che quel messaggio è l'eternità, la verità assoluta.
L'immagine di lei con l'altro è dentro di te, non fuori, infatti anche se nega continui ad averla. Più che pensare a cosa ha combinato con l'altro cercherei di capire se sto in casa con una stronza, o con una persona che mi vuole bene.


----------



## Vera (25 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex. In questi messaggi anche vocali (capite la mia tortura) dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui. Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
> Sono messaggi di un anno fa e quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché  erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.
> Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
> ...


Ciao,  benvenuto...
Da quanto è finita con l'ex? Prima di conoscere te, intendo.


----------



## Outdider (25 Gennaio 2020)

Buonasera,
sei proprio sicuro che si siano visti o sei tu che vuoi crederlo? Comunque poco cambia ed anche se fosse non lo saprai mai. Sarebbe interessante sapere la verità sul perchè gli abbia detto che lo ama o lo amava all'epoca. Ti posso dire, che se è una traditrice, le sue dimostrazioni d'amore sono come quelle di una attrice che recita un ruolo per tranquillizzarti. Ma perchè ti avrebbe dovuto tradire? Perchè ha cercato altro se eravate in sintonia. *Il tradimento c'è anche se sono solo messaggi per la Cassazione*...ma sicuramente lo sai già.


----------



## stany (25 Gennaio 2020)

Si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme........ Se hai la certezza devi chiarire con lei. Se poi dice espressamente che lo ama mi farei
 e le farei delle domande....
A meno che non sia una poliamorosa...


----------



## Outdider (25 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme........ Se hai la certezza devi chiarire con lei. Se poi dice espressamente che lo ama mi farei
> e le farei delle domande....
> A meno che non sia una *poliamorosa*...


Come minimo dovrebbe condividere la sua condizione con lui....ma traditrici/tori sincere/i se ne sono visti pochissimi, prevale l'egoismo.


----------



## danny (25 Gennaio 2020)

Come li hai scoperti?
Racconta qualcosa di più.
Così, con quello che hai raccontato, si possono fare 1000 ipotesi


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se hai la certezza devi chiarire con lei.


Si certo. E' stato impetuoso come tanti, altrimenti non le diceva niente e aspettava. Ormai la frittata è fatta.
Mettersi nelle condizioni di sentirsi mentire davanti l'evidenza fa malissimo, e ti senti un mezzo matto.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex. In questi messaggi anche vocali (capite la mia tortura) dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui. Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
> Sono messaggi di un anno fa e quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché  erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.
> Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
> ...


Benvenuto.
Un abbraccio.
Per me è indispensabile parlare fino allo sfinimento.
Aspetto ulteriori dettagli per darti altri pareri.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Gennaio 2020)

Quando si viene sgamati, casualmente è sempre già finito tutto.
Che tempismo.


----------



## stany (25 Gennaio 2020)

Possibile che il nostro non si faccia sentire?
Starà approfondendo con la moglie.


----------



## Marjanna (25 Gennaio 2020)

Mi era sfuggito il titolo. Leggetelo.


----------



## Arcistufo (25 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da perdonare, provare sensazioni e desideri non è un reato attualmente


----------



## Outdider (25 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito il titolo. Leggetelo.


Come fai a perdonare una che dichiara amore per un altro?


----------



## Eagle72 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Papero, n altro che soffre.. che non sopporta l'immagine della moglie a letto co l'altro ...ecc. n altro mezzo matto...ve?


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex. In questi messaggi anche vocali (capite la mia tortura) dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui. Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
> Sono messaggi di un anno fa e quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché  erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.
> Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
> ...


Purtroppo anche le storie importanti e vere possono scontrarsi col tradimento. Caderci dentro non è poi impossibile se si incastrano più eventi. Molto spesso si ritorna a schemi adolescenziali e l'impossibilita della storia ne amplifica sentimenti e sensazioni. A me darebbe fastidio il suo negare l evidenza. Ora deve purtroppo dire tutto ciò che può essere utile a te per ''capire''. Ti consiglio quanto prima di non scendere in particolari che poi in futuro possono rivelarsi macigni. Ora vuoi sapere tutto, è normale. Se vuoi salvare tutto cancella messaggi ecc altrimenti rischi di ascoltarli ogni giorno ed è peggio. Devi capire se realmente è stata una parentesi e ora è chiusa. Se non è cosi, non lasciare spazio, altrimenti se lo prende. Ti tocca un periodo lunghissimo di sofferenza e un cambio definitivo nella tua vita, sia se restate insieme che no. Lei però ora deve rimboccarsi le maniche di brutto e rassicurarti che è stata solo una cantonata.Se hai necessità scrivi anche in privato, cio che magari non senti di dire in ''pubblico''. Qui nel forum c è un po di tutto, alcuni sono molto empatici ed 'esperti' loro malgrado..condividere, confrontarsi può far molto bene.


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Mi era sfuggito il titolo. Leggetelo.


Lui deve farsi perdonare,per non saper perdonare !?


----------



## Outdider (26 Gennaio 2020)

Intanto glielo ha scritto e si sono incontrati. Se ha giocato o no questo lo sa solo lei.
Magari le faceva solo più comodo rimanere col marito....e se fosse così, sta solo a lui accettare un ruolo di ripiego. 
Magari non hanno continuato perchè la storia non poteva andare avanti. Comunque sia lui risulterebbe sempre un ripiego. 
Se fosse stato un gioco non gli avrebbe scritto che lo amava, le parole dovrebbe avere un peso per persone che dovrebbe essere mature.


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

Intanto è sparito: speriamo che il  suo  caso non venga preso per la prossima puntata della Pivetti


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Intanto è sparito: speriamo che il  suo  caso non venga preso per la prossima puntata della Pivetti


I primi mes devono venire approvati dai moderatori


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> I primi mes devono venire approvati dai moderatori


Vero...


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Intanto glielo ha scritto e si sono incontrati. Se ha giocato o no questo lo sa solo lei.
> Magari le faceva solo più comodo rimanere col marito....e se fosse così, sta solo a lui accettare un ruolo di ripiego.
> Magari non hanno continuato perchè la storia non poteva andare avanti. Comunque sia lui risulterebbe sempre un ripiego.
> Se fosse stato un gioco non gli avrebbe scritto che lo amava, le parole dovrebbe avere un peso per persone che dovrebbe essere mature.


Il ripiego semmai è l’amante.
Tutti stanno dove vogliono stare. Tutte le altre motivazioni derivano dalla scelta iniziale.


----------



## alberto15 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex. In questi messaggi anche vocali (capite la mia tortura) dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui. Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
> Sono messaggi di un anno fa e quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché  erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.
> Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
> ...


Arcistufooooooooooooo


----------



## alberto15 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi dispiace, ti ha mentito e ti mentirà ancora. Se mentre stava con te diceva ad un altro che lo amava, vuol dire che non ti ama più. Troverai serenità solo quando la dimenticherai e quando ti sarà indifferente. Buona fortuna


Si possono amare due o piu' persone contemporaneamente


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ripiego semmai è l’amante.
> Tutti stanno dove vogliono stare. Tutte le altre motivazioni derivano dalla scelta iniziale.


Questa potrebbe essere la tesi di pinco; oppure da parte  di un tradito il volerselo raccontare


----------



## Outdider (26 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ripiego semmai è l’amante.
> *Tutti stanno dove vogliono stare*. Tutte le altre motivazioni derivano dalla scelta iniziale.


Sai bene che molti non vorrebbe stare li dove stanno


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si possono amare due o piu' persone contemporaneamente


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sai bene che molti non vorrebbe stare li dove stanno


Questo è quello che si raccontano o raccontano


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sai bene che molti non vorrebbe stare li dove stanno


Ma si che vogliono starci. Non soffiare sul fuoco, almeno aspettiamo che il nuovo utente si spieghi meglio. A lui al momento sicuramente interessa capire la sua situazione, non aver trattati generici sul tradimento.


----------



## Outdider (26 Gennaio 2020)

Ma guarda che la sua situazione non gliela può spiegare nessuno qui. Se a distanza di un anno ancora sta li a farsi delle domande è perchè non ha avuto risposte e quelle che ha ricevuto non sono state convincenti. Quale trattato sul tradimento?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Sai bene che molti non vorrebbe stare li dove stanno


Lo dicono.
Ma lì vogliono stare. Altrimenti farebbe altre scelte. Non si sta in prigione volontariamente.


----------



## Outdider (26 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo dicono.
> Ma lì vogliono stare. Altrimenti farebbe altre scelte. Non si sta in prigione volontariamente.


Alle volte si è costretti a stare in prigione


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Papero, n altro che soffre.. che non sopporta l'immagine della moglie a letto co l'altro ...ecc. n altro mezzo matto...ve?


Pure io sono un ragazzo che s'offre. Capita.


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si possono amare due o piu' persone contemporaneamente


Per me se si.ritorna con il ''legittimo'' e non per calcolo o impossibilita' economica, significa che per lui è amore e l' altro era innamoramento, infatuazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Arcistufooooooooooooo


Se non fai la mention non mi notifica, genio


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Per me se si.ritorna con il ''legittimo'' e non per calcolo o impossibilita' economica, significa che per lui è amore e l' altro era innamoramento, infatuazione.


Cazzata. _Chi ti tradisce non ti ama_ é un ombrello mentale taaaaaaanto comodo.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Non c'è nulla da perdonare . 
Devi solo decidere di convivere con una persona che ti ha mentito per tanto tempo  e che probabilmente continuerà a farlo . 
O lasciarla libera di vivere a modo suo .


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Come fai a perdonare una che dichiara amore per un altro?


Più che altro cosa c'è da perdonare?


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da perdonare .
> Devi solo decidere di convivere con una persona che ti ha mentito per tanto tempo  e che probabilmente continuerà a farlo .
> O lasciarla libera di vivere a modo suo .


Mi sembra che lei sia già libera, difatti fa quello che le pare.


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che altro cosa c'è da perdonare?


Quello che fai tu a tua moglie..se un giorno ti scoprisse, improvvisamente ti sentiresti folgorato, capiresti di perdere tanto e chiederesti perdono. Ah no.. lo so.. impossibile. Accetteresti il calcio in culo, in quanto meritato!


----------



## Outdider (26 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Più che altro cosa c'è da perdonare?


Niente!


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Alle volte si è costretti a stare in prigione


Ma no. Ci si separa anche rischiando la fame. Dipende dalla motivazione.


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quello che fai tu a tua moglie..se un giorno ti scoprisse, improvvisamente ti sentiresti folgorato, capiresti di perdere tanto e chiederesti perdono. Ah no.. lo so.. impossibile. Accetteresti il calcio in culo, in quanto meritato!


Ma no.... anche la moglie evidentemente fa quello che vuole; mica è  una succube del marito : porta a casa lo stipendio (tra l'altro condizion ineludibile per tenere in piedi il rapporto).
Da come la descrive lui , se ne sta buona a  casa ,Lava stira le camicie, scopa a comando, è indipendente economicamente ecc..
Sa benissimo che lui la cornifica; naturalmente nel dialogo quotidiano che è sempre tenuto vivo ed  empatico,e non deve assolutamente mancare ,  questo argomento non viene assolutamente sfiorato.
Poi la domenica si va al ristorante come la bella famigliola del Mulino Bianco; E che vuoi di più dalla vita!


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Mi sembra che lei sia già libera, difatti fa quello che le pare.


Infatti  ha le prove . 
Credere alle parole di una  persona falsa che senso ha?


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma no. Ci si separa anche rischiando la fame. Dipende dalla motivazione.


Certo che se dopo la scoperta delle corna te menano ,te ne vai,pure a magna' pane e cipolle.
Altrimenti se tutto si riesce a gestire che senso avrebbe?


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Certo che se dopo la scoperta delle corna te menano ,te ne vai,pure a magna' pane e cipolle.
> Altrimenti se tutto si riesce a gestire che senso avrebbe?


Ma non dico mica che si debba fare.
Dico che si sta dove si vuole stare. Questo non implica grande amore, ma nemmeno enorme sofferenza. Se ci fosse sofferenza, non si resterebbe lì.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Infatti  ha le prove .
> Credere alle parole di una  persona falsa che senso ha?


Magari per lui ha un senso, non siamo tutti uguali fortunatamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quello che fai tu a tua moglie..se un giorno ti scoprisse, improvvisamente ti sentiresti folgorato, capiresti di perdere tanto e chiederesti perdono. Ah no.. lo so.. impossibile. Accetteresti il calcio in culo, in quanto meritato!


Assolutamente la seconda.
Mi sono peraltro già fatto fare i conteggi in euro e sto accantonando ogni mese da 21 anni il fondo indennità da divorzio.
Qualora non dovessi spenderlo, lo uso per cambiare il camper quantomeno come acconto.


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non dico mica che si debba fare.
> Dico che si sta dove si vuole stare. Questo non implica grande amore, ma nemmeno enorme sofferenza. Se ci fosse sofferenza, non si resterebbe lì.


Ma quale sofferenza.... La sofferenza è quella dei   lager nazisti; quello che dici tu si chiama : tira a campà.


----------



## Arcistufo (26 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Quello che fai tu a tua moglie..se un giorno ti scoprisse, improvvisamente ti sentiresti folgorato, capiresti di perdere tanto e chiederesti perdono. Ah no.. lo so.. impossibile. Accetteresti il calcio in culo, in quanto meritato!


Se vali abbastanza ti perdonano a prescindere.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma guarda che la sua situazione non gliela può spiegare nessuno qui. Se a distanza di un anno ancora sta li a farsi delle domande è perchè non ha avuto risposte e quelle che ha ricevuto non sono state convincenti. Quale trattato sul tradimento?


Io ho capito che ha scoperto da poco i messaggi, è la presunta relazione, o meglio i messaggi che ha letto, che risalgono ad un anno fa.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il ripiego semmai è l’amante.
> Tutti stanno dove vogliono stare. Tutte le altre motivazioni derivano dalla scelta iniziale.


Però se parli di ripiego entra in gioco una mancanza del tradito. 
Altrimenti che si ripiega su un terzo a fare?

Se vado a mangiare la pizza con Gigio per ripiego, è perchè un altro con cui sarei voluta andare mi ha detto di no.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però se parli di ripiego entra in gioco una mancanza del tradito.
> Altrimenti che si ripiega su un terzo a fare?
> 
> Se vado a mangiare la pizza con Gigio per ripiego, è perchè un altro con cui sarei voluta andare mi ha detto di no.


Ma no. Le situazioni sono molteplici.
Il traditore ha spesso carenze proprie che poi scarica su altri.


----------



## oriente70 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Magari per lui ha un senso, non siamo tutti uguali fortunatamente.


Tu ti fideresti?


----------



## Outdider (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Però se parli di ripiego entra in gioco una mancanza del tradito.
> Altrimenti che si ripiega su un terzo a fare?
> 
> Se vado a mangiare la pizza con Gigio per ripiego, è perchè un altro con cui sarei voluta andare mi ha detto di no.


"Avrà scelto me perchè l'altro era indisponibile ad instaurare una relazione?"
Questa sarebbe stata una domanda che mi sarei posto. 
Avevo letto frettolosamente, la scoperta è recente...mea culpa.


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Se vali abbastanza ti perdonano a prescindere.


No. Dipende dal tradimento e poi le reazioni post scoperta sono molto imprevedibili. Chi è tollerante si riscopre intollerante e viceversa. Infine anche se perdonato sei ad alto rischio vendetta...e non è digeribile pensando vabbe siamo pace.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> "Avrà scelto me perchè l'altro era indisponibile ad instaurare una relazione?"
> Questa sarebbe stata una domanda che mi sarei posto.
> Avevo letto frettolosamente, la scoperta è recente...mea culpa.


La tua domanda è un tarlo che divora.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No. Dipende dal tradimento e poi le reazioni post scoperta sono molto imprevedibili. Chi è tollerante si riscopre intollerante e viceversa. Infine anche se perdonato sei ad alto rischio vendetta...e non è digeribile pensando vabbe siamo pace.


La vendetta non è un perdono!!!


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La vendetta non è un perdono!!!


Perdoni anche con convinzione, ma certo soffri tanto. Poi dopo tempo, difronte a un occasione puoi dirti vabbe dopo quello che m'ha fatto stavolta se permetti sbaglio io. Può capitare benissimo. È uno dei tanti effetti boomerang del tradimento.


----------



## Lostris (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La tua domanda è un tarlo che divora.


È una domanda che, per me, ha poco senso e agevola l’incartamento in considerazioni atte solamente ad autoinfliggersi sofferenza gratuita.

La storia di ognuno è farcita di snodi senza i quali non ce ne sarebbero stati altri e via di seguito.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Gennaio 2020)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Si possono amare due o piu' persone contemporaneamente


2 o 10 figli si. Ma marito e amante ... sei ingenuo.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Perdoni anche con convinzione, ma certo soffri tanto. Poi dopo tempo, difronte a un occasione puoi dirti vabbe dopo quello che m'ha fatto stavolta se permetti sbaglio io. Può capitare benissimo. È uno dei tanti effetti boomerang del tradimento.


Quindi se vengo a casa tua e rompo qualcosa, te mi "perdonerai con convinzione" (_???_) però dopo qualche tempo potresti sentirti autorizzato a venire a casa mia e rompere qualcosa.


----------



## Outdider (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La tua domanda è un tarlo che divora.


E' una domanda come tante che uno si fa in quei momenti (credo)


----------



## Lara3 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi se vengo a casa tua e rompo qualcosa, te mi "perdonerai con convinzione" (_???_) però dopo qualche tempo potresti sentirti autorizzato a venire a casa mia e rompere qualcosa.


Non in questo senso.
Ma ammettendo che c’è stato il perdono... se una volta al tradito capita un’occasione, una tentazione forte , è comprensibile che dica “ chi me lo fa fare a resistere, mio marito/mia moglie se n’è fregato/a di me e della mia sofferenza.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Non in questo senso.
> Ma ammettendo che c’è stato il perdono... se una volta al tradito capita un’occasione, una tentazione forte , è comprensibile che dica “ chi me lo fa fare a resistere, mio marito/mia moglie se n’è fregato/a di me e della mia sofferenza.


Io la chiamo ripicca, anche piuttosto infantile.
Poi la tentazione forte cosa sarebbe.... se dici che sei sposato e parti a parlare di cose di vita di famiglia nessuno ti caca dai Lara, quando una persona sposata tradisce la tentazione se la va a cercare. Se non vuoi tradire ci sono mille modi di chiudere e troncare subito anche solo una battuta.

Poi dite ammettendo che c'è stato perdono, e prima @Eagle72 parlava di perdono con convinzione...
ma tanto per capire cos'è che si perdona? che il proprio partner si è eccitato con un altro/a, si perdona che ha detto all'altro di amarlo, o si perdona che ha provato dei sentimenti per un altro, si perdona che è stato per un periodo a mandarsi messaggi, o si perdona quello che sentiva, si perdonano le menzogne dette per incontrarsi con l'amante, si perdona che uno/a è uscito dai binari del contratto matrimoniale, o si perdona il trauma che ha portato scoprire che non era eternamente nostro...

Se si perdona è perchè l'amore e il bene che proviamo per una persona è più forte del danno che ha fatto. Perdonare vuol dire lasciar perdere, dentro di se. Lasciare andare, lasciar scorrere via. O succede o non succede, non è che lo decidi, che lo programmi.


----------



## alberto15 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> 2 o 10 figli si. Ma marito e amante ... sei ingenuo.


aprite la mente. Non sono tutti come voi


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io la chiamo ripicca, anche piuttosto infantile.
> Poi la tentazione forte cosa sarebbe.... se dici che sei sposato e parti a parlare di cose di vita di famiglia nessuno ti caca dai Lara, quando una persona sposata tradisce la tentazione se la va a cercare. Se non vuoi tradire ci sono mille modi di chiudere e troncare subito anche solo una battuta.
> 
> Poi dite ammettendo che c'è stato perdono, e prima @Eagle72 parlava di perdono con convinzione...
> ...


Molto vero quello che dici, Ma la considerazione sul non tradire passa anche attraverso l'esperienza di esserlo stati. Non sarebbe solo una ripicca ma una voglia di conoscere le sensazioni di chi ci ha traditi ,forse....


----------



## Pincopallino (26 Gennaio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Tu ti fideresti?


Se desidero vivere ancora con lei, ad occhi chiusi.


----------



## Lara3 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io la chiamo ripicca, anche piuttosto infantile.
> Poi la tentazione forte cosa sarebbe.... se dici che sei sposato e parti a parlare di cose di vita di famiglia nessuno ti caca dai Lara, quando una persona sposata tradisce la tentazione se la va a cercare. Se non vuoi tradire ci sono mille modi di chiudere e troncare subito anche solo una battuta.
> 
> Poi dite ammettendo che c'è stato perdono, e prima @Eagle72 parlava di perdono con convinzione...
> ...


Un tradito se tradisce per ripicca si fa male. Da me non c’era ripicca. Semplicemente desiderio di avere affetto da qualcuno. Mio marito mi ha dimostrato che non me lo può dare, quindi ho cercato altrove. È successo dopo circa 6 mesi. Se fossi stato ripicca non pensi che avrei agito molto prima ?


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Molto vero quello che dici, Ma la considerazione sul non tradire passa anche attraverso l'esperienza di esserlo stati. Non sarebbe solo una ripicca ma una voglia di conoscere le sensazioni di chi ci ha traditi ,forse....


Quindi ami il legittimo ex traditore e lo tradisci per capire che sensazioni ha provato? 
Mumble mumble... siamo sicuri che non sia una scusa? 
Ti trovi quindi un terzo, gli dici ohhhh ma come sei bello come mi arrapi come ti lovvo lovvissimo per vedere che sensazioni da? Per vedere se mentre sei lì che scopi ti vengono i sensi di colpa? Se pensi a tua moglie??? E daiiii...


----------



## Lostris (26 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Molto vero quello che dici, Ma la considerazione sul non tradire passa anche attraverso l'esperienza di esserlo stati. Non sarebbe solo una ripicca ma una voglia di conoscere le sensazioni di chi ci ha traditi ,forse....


Ci si può mettere dentro quello che si vuole.
Basta che non lo so chiami con un nome diverso da quello che è.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Un tradito se tradisce per ripicca si fa male. Da me non c’era ripicca. Semplicemente desiderio di avere affetto da qualcuno. Mio marito mi ha dimostrato che non me lo può dare, quindi ho cercato altrove. È successo dopo circa 6 mesi. Se fossi stato ripicca non pensi che avrei agito molto prima ?


Ti credo. Ma pensi sia così anche per il tuo amante? Che ciò che l'ha spinto a tradire sua moglie sia la mancanza di affetto?


----------



## Eagle72 (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io la chiamo ripicca, anche piuttosto infantile.
> Poi la tentazione forte cosa sarebbe.... se dici che sei sposato e parti a parlare di cose di vita di famiglia nessuno ti caca dai Lara, quando una persona sposata tradisce la tentazione se la va a cercare. Se non vuoi tradire ci sono mille modi di chiudere e troncare subito anche solo una battuta.
> 
> Poi dite ammettendo che c'è stato perdono, e prima @Eagle72 parlava di perdono con convinzione...
> ...


Magari. Il perdono è un lavoro! Uno sporco lavoro, devi sudare per riavere la serenità di prima, se ritorna. Magari fosse come dici. È altro. È saggezza, è mettere sulla bilancia tante cose. È responsabilità verso terzi coinvolti senza colpa. È spesso mettere il cervello dove finora hai messo cuore. È accettare che una storia d amore può avere picchi altissimi, ma anche baratri oscuri. E le occasioni capitano. Per decenni magari non hai dato spazio, anche per rispetto. Poi dopo tutto questo lavoro per recuperare potresti, all occasione successiva, decidere di lasciarti andare, per recuperare stima, per farti scoprire inconsciamente e far capire cosa si prova e per altri motivi. Io ho capito che le regole, gli schemi sono saltati. So per certo che ora non voglio tradire. Non posso mettere mano sul fuoco se tra 5 anni, con una persona che tocca le corde giuste, possa cedere, proprio in virtu di quanto ho ricevuto e conseguentemente sofferto. Talvolta ci puo essere anche solo curiosità a trovare le risposte alle cento domande che ci si fa post tradimento subito.


----------



## stany (26 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi ami il legittimo ex traditore e lo tradisci per capire che sensazioni ha provato?
> Mumble mumble... siamo sicuri che non sia una scusa?
> Ti trovi quindi un terzo, gli dici ohhhh ma come sei bello come mi arrapi come ti lovvo lovvissimo per vedere che sensazioni da? Per vedere se mentre sei lì che scopi ti vengono i sensi di colpa? Se pensi a tua moglie??? E daiiii...


Ovviamente può accadere nel caso tutto non si riomponga nella maniera ideale.
Se invece torna tutto rose e fiori con le farfalle nello stomaco , credo che nessuno dei due dovrebbe pensare a qualcuno di esterno.


----------



## Marjanna (26 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Magari. Il perdono è un lavoro! Uno sporco lavoro, devi sudare per riavere la serenità di prima, se ritorna. Magari fosse come dici. È altro. È saggezza, è mettere sulla bilancia tante cose. È responsabilità verso terzi coinvolti senza colpa. È spesso mettere il cervello dove finora hai messo cuore. È accettare che una storia d amore può avere picchi altissimi, ma anche baratri oscuri. E le occasioni capitano. Per decenni magari non hai dato spazio, anche per rispetto. Poi dopo tutto questo lavoro per recuperare potresti, all occasione successiva, decidere di lasciarti andare, per recuperare stima, per farti scoprire inconsciamente e far capire cosa si prova e per altri motivi. Io ho capito che le regole, gli schemi sono saltati. So per certo che ora non voglio tradire. Non posso mettere mano sul fuoco se tra 5 anni, con una persona che tocca le corde giuste, possa cedere, proprio in virtu di quanto ho ricevuto e conseguentemente sofferto. Talvolta ci puo essere anche solo curiosità a trovare le risposte alle cento domande che ci si fa post tradimento subito.


Continuo a non trovarci perdono.
Mi pare che stai incazzato a belva, ma scegli ancora il progetto, perchè il cervello ti dice è più importante di tutto il resto, dove non ci entri anche una bella parte di convenienza (_mettere il cervello dove finora hai messo cuore_).
Non è che perdoni l'altro, perdoni te di non reagire a qualcosa a cui la tua autostima magari ti dice di reagire.
Poi per risollevarla tradisci perchè così ti pare di riconquistarla.
Ma è tutta una cosa tua, le sensazioni provate dall'altro, il voler riviverla proprio non ce le vedo.

Le occasioni capitano a chi se le cerca. Se stai freddo con le colleghe di lavoro, non ti iscrivi a siti di incontri, nessuno ti fermerà per strada per portarti via da tua moglie, pure se fai dei corsi o vai in palestra, magari una potrà pure farti una battuta o menarti il fondoschiena davanti, ma se non ti metti nella situazione di essere solo con quella persona, non capiterà mai nulla.
Se sei uno che per lavoro fa trasferte e sta settimane lontano da casa e intorno a se vede in hotel i colleghi che corron uno dentro la stanza dell'altro magari puoi esser più tentato di unirti ai trenini, ma vuol dire la situazione stuzzica a te di tuo.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Ovviamente può accadere nel caso tutto non si riomponga nella maniera ideale.
> Se invece torna tutto rose e fiori con le farfalle nello stomaco , credo che nessuno dei due dovrebbe pensare a qualcuno di esterno.


Ma qual'è la maniera ideale?
Che il tradito beccato ti dimostri che ha le farfalle sullo stomaco quando ti vede? Può accadere, non dico mica di no, ma non è qualcosa che può volere il traditore, può accadere per un serie di dinamiche nel post scoperta tradimento.
Rose e fiori tornano nella testa del tradito, ma come puoi leggere anche in questo topic, c'erano anche per tutto il tempo del tradimento, tempo in cui lui si sentiva amato e vedeva dimostrato questo amore.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Continuo a non trovarci perdono.
> Mi pare che stai incazzato a belva, ma scegli ancora il progetto, perchè il cervello ti dice è più importante di tutto il resto, dove non ci entri anche una bella parte di convenienza (_mettere il cervello dove finora hai messo cuore_).
> Non è che perdoni l'altro, perdoni te di non reagire a qualcosa a cui la tua autostima magari ti dice di reagire.
> Poi per risollevarla tradisci perchè così ti pare di riconquistarla.
> ...


Mah. Tu mi vedi uno incazzato, io mi vedo uno che ha capito che non esiste solo bianco e nero, ma anche il grigio. Tappe quasi obbligatorie della vita, personale e di coppia. Anche il più bel matrimonio può incappare in un tradimento. E siccome siamo umani ci può stare anche la vendetta. Ti posso assicurare che ci ho pensato, e nonostante le occasioni ci siano non cedo. In futuro non posso sapere. Ma sicuro potrà influire l aver ricevuto una bella batosta. Le certezze su se stessi e gli altri per me non esistono.


----------



## stany (27 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma qual'è la maniera ideale?
> Che il tradito beccato ti dimostri che ha le farfalle sullo stomaco quando ti vede? Può accadere, non dico mica di no, ma non è qualcosa che può volere il traditore, può accadere per un serie di dinamiche nel post scoperta tradimento.
> Rose e fiori tornano nella testa del tradito, ma come puoi leggere anche in questo topic, c'erano anche per tutto il tempo del tradimento, tempo in cui lui si sentiva amato e vedeva dimostrato questo amore.


Guarda che sono il primo a credere a quello che dici; e questo   avvalora quanto dicevo prima, e cioè che rimane sempre uno spazio nel  dopo che possiamo chiamare ripicca ,vendetta rivalsa; oppure semplicemente scambio di ruoli per riportare il loro valore ed il vissuto allo stesso livello. 
Come già ho avuto modo di dire, il perdono tutto sommato è un atto egoistico, come ci insegna anche l'etica religiosa, in quanto è autoriferito, estranea se stessi dal contesto in cui ci si deve mettere in discussione ,consentendo  anche di sentirsi superiori, fuggendo dalla analisi e dal confronto, ed anche dalla debolezza che porta alla ricerca del risarcimento.
Infatti si dice che il perdono sia un atto per chi lo dispensa ,per azzerare tutte le elucubrazioni ed i pensieri obliqui che ne derivno.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> No. Dipende dal tradimento e poi le reazioni post scoperta sono molto imprevedibili. Chi è tollerante si riscopre intollerante e viceversa. Infine anche se perdonato sei ad alto rischio vendetta...e non è digeribile pensando vabbe siamo pace.


Ognuno proietta le sue espierienze. La coppia ê anche il luogo dei rapporti di forza.


----------



## oriente70 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Se desidero vivere ancora con lei, ad occhi chiusi.


Quel "se" dice tutto


----------



## Lara3 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ti credo. Ma pensi sia così anche per il tuo amante? Che ciò che l'ha spinto a tradire sua moglie sia la mancanza di affetto?


E inoltre ripicca o vendetta presume che all’altro importi qualcosa se a sua volta viene tradito. Io direi che nel 90% dei casi ai traditori non gliene frega niente se vengono traditi a loro volta e se questo non accade è semplicemente per orgoglio ferito.
Preso conoscenza dei tradimenti di mio marito ho capito anche che non gliene frega niente di me, quindi cosa vuoi che gli faccia un paio di corna.
Per quello che riguarda mio amante evidentemente conosco i motivi che l’hanno spinto a tradire la moglie. E che non dico qui per ovvi motivi. Sapere perché era importante anche per il tipo di relazione che sarebbe nata tra di noi. Non è certo il tipo che la pensa come il papero.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mah. Tu mi vedi uno incazzato, io mi vedo uno che ha capito che non esiste solo bianco e nero, ma anche il grigio. Tappe quasi obbligatorie della vita, personale e di coppia. Anche il più bel matrimonio può incappare in un tradimento. E siccome siamo umani ci può stare anche la vendetta. Ti posso assicurare che ci ho pensato, e nonostante le occasioni ci siano non cedo. In futuro non posso sapere. Ma sicuro potrà influire l aver ricevuto una bella batosta. Le certezze su se stessi e gli altri per me non esistono.


Il non cedere vale per le relazioni non incrinate, ma dopo un tradimento subito il mio pensiero è:”ma chi me lo fa fare a restare fedele, e poi a chi”
Poi dopo un tradimento subito di norma l’altro lo si vede in un’altra luce, si perde la stima, la fiducia e il legame affettivo. Quello che resta non basta a mantenere fedele un tradito. Poi fedele a chi ? A uno o una che mi ha tradito ?


----------



## Lara3 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io la chiamo ripicca, anche piuttosto infantile.
> Poi la tentazione forte cosa sarebbe.... se dici che sei sposato e parti a parlare di cose di vita di famiglia nessuno ti caca dai Lara, quando una persona sposata tradisce la tentazione se la va a cercare. Se non vuoi tradire ci sono mille modi di chiudere e troncare subito anche solo una battuta.
> 
> Poi dite ammettendo che c'è stato perdono, e prima @Eagle72 parlava di perdono con convinzione...
> ...


Difficile che dopo un tradimento subito l’imagine del traditore rimanga immutata. Lo si vede diverso, spesso estraneo. Ed è questo che può portare prima o poi il tradito a tradire a sua volta. Certo, scambi di messaggi per 1 mese non è uguale ad incontri amorosi durati anni. Il dolore nel tradito dipende molto da come è avvenuto il tradimento e da qui dipende anche la possibilità o meno di perdonare. Il perdono dipende molto anche da come si comporta il traditore dopo il tradimento.
Se questi fattori hanno portato ad un allontanamento del tradito, allora non vedo perché ed in nome di cosa un tradito deve restare fedele. Deve restare fedele a se stesso, si, ma vale la candela che resti fedele ad un traditore ?


----------



## Lostris (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Il non cedere vale per le relazioni non incrinate, ma dopo un tradimento subito il mio pensiero è:”ma chi me lo fa fare a restare fedele, e poi a chi”
> Poi dopo un tradimento subito di norma l’altro lo si vede in un’altra luce, si perde la stima, la fiducia e il legame affettivo. Quello che resta non basta a mantenere fedele un tradito. Poi fedele a chi ? A uno o una che mi ha tradito ?


Se si perde tutto ci si lascia.

Di certo non si fa la bella faccia ad uno che magari (quando accade così) quotidianamente cerca di dimostrarti che vuole recuperare mentre ci si fa i cazzi propri in virtù del contrappasso.
E magari gliela si mena pure.
A meno che non ce lo si dica che ci si sente in possesso di un salvacondotto, allora il discorso è un altro.

A me quelli che si sentono in diritto di fare il peccato senza sentirsi peccatori perché arrivano dopo non piacciono.


----------



## abebe (27 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Cazzata. _Chi ti tradisce non ti ama_ é un ombrello mentale taaaaaaanto comodo.


Questa te la appoggio completamente.

Semmai una domanda che ci si potrebbe fare è: può l'amore, alla lunga, sopravvivere ad un tradimento?

Ma forse anche questa è una cazzata e la vera domanda giusta è: ma che cazzo è l' "amore"?

Ancora mi devo dare una risposta...


----------



## stany (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Questa te la appoggio completamente.
> 
> Semmai una domanda che ci si potrebbe fare è: può l'amore, alla lunga, sopravvivere ad un tradimento?
> 
> ...


 bisognerebbe chiedere a Marzullo


----------



## Lara3 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Se si perde tutto ci si lascia.
> 
> Di certo non si fa la bella faccia ad uno che magari (quando accade così) quotidianamente cerca di dimostrarti che vuole recuperare mentre ci si fa i cazzi propri in virtù del contrappasso.
> E magari gliela si mena pure.
> ...


Lui a parole vuol recuperare, con i fatti dimostra il contrario. Cioè beccato tante volte a tradire dopo la prima scoperta. 
Il diritto di fare quello che mi sento non lo chiedo , me lo prendo. 
Così come lui si è preso il diritto di fare quello che si sentiva. Non è ripicca da parte mia, ma semplicemente un bisogno di pensare a me stessa.
E non ho bisogno di essere assolta da nessuno perché prima ho subito e poi ho tradito.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> ma che cazzo è l' "amore"?


Una entità puntiforme in cui ingnoranti di geometria tentano di dare un perimetro, una superficie, una massa, ecc. ecc.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lui a parole vuol recuperare, con i fatti dimostra il contrario. Cioè beccato tante volte a tradire dopo la prima scoperta.
> Il diritto di fare quello che mi sento non lo chiedo , me lo prendo.
> Così come lui si è preso il diritto di fare quello che si sentiva. Non è ripicca da parte mia, ma semplicemente un bisogno di pensare a me stessa.
> E non ho bisogno di essere assolta da nessuno perché prima ho subito e poi ho tradito.


Appunto lascialo.


----------



## abebe (27 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Una entità puntiforme in cui ingnoranti di geometria tentano di dare un perimetro, una superficie, una massa, ecc. ecc.


Mi piace come definizione.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Mi piace come definizione.


Te la regalo per i 18 anni. Quando li fai?


----------



## abebe (27 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Te la regalo per i 18 anni. Quando li fai?


Spero mai...


----------



## Skorpio (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Questa te la appoggio completamente.
> 
> Semmai una domanda che ci si potrebbe fare è: può l'amore, alla lunga, sopravvivere ad un tradimento?
> 
> ...


Ognuno ti darà una risposta diversa.


----------



## Lostris (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lui a parole vuol recuperare, con i fatti dimostra il contrario. Cioè beccato tante volte a tradire dopo la prima scoperta.
> Il diritto di fare quello che mi sento non lo chiedo , me lo prendo.
> Così come lui si è preso il diritto di fare quello che si sentiva. Non è ripicca da parte mia, ma semplicemente un bisogno di pensare a me stessa.
> E non ho bisogno di essere assolta da nessuno perché prima ho subito e poi ho tradito.


L’assoluzione c’entra una sega, è questo il punto. 

Il tuo problema non è che lo tradisci, ma il fatto che ci stai ancora insieme.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Lui a parole vuol recuperare, con i fatti dimostra il contrario. Cioè beccato tante volte a tradire dopo la prima scoperta.
> Il diritto di fare quello che mi sento non lo chiedo , me lo prendo.
> Così come lui si è preso il diritto di fare quello che si sentiva. Non è ripicca da parte mia, ma semplicemente un bisogno di pensare a me stessa.
> E non ho bisogno di essere assolta da nessuno perché prima ho subito e poi ho tradito.


Sono le persone con la mentalità come la tua, che sono quelle che tengo a distanza

E cioè Quelle che costruiscono la propria forza relazionale attraverso le azioni altrui

Per la verità per sgamarle non serve un tradimento, bastano una decina di giorni di frequentazione.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Sono le persone con la mentalità come la tua, che sono quelle che tengo a distanza
> 
> E cioè Quelle che costruiscono la propria forza relazionale attraverso le azioni altrui
> 
> Per la verità per sgamarle non serve un tradimento, bastano una decina di giorni di frequentazione.


Quotone.


----------



## abebe (27 Gennaio 2020)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Ognuno ti darà una risposta diversa.


Basta che nessuno mi dia la rispota "un progetto", ché con tutti 'sti ponti che cadono a sentir parlare di "progetti" mi viene l'orticaria! 

Perferirei, come risposta, "un sogno" perché almeno quando finisce può evaporare in un bel ricordo mentre un progetto che finisce dà sempre l'idea del fallimento. 

Certo, resta sempre la possibilità che un sogno poi si smaterializzi in un incubo... ma vabbeh... sono i rischi di vivere!


----------



## danny (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Basta che nessuno mi dia la rispota "un progetto", ché con tutti 'sti ponti che cadono a sentir parlare di "progetti" mi viene l'orticaria!
> 
> Perferirei, come risposta, "un sogno" perché almeno quando finisce può evaporare in un bel ricordo mentre un progetto che finisce dà sempre l'idea del fallimento.
> 
> Certo, resta sempre la possibilità che un sogno poi si smaterializzi in un incubo... ma vabbeh... sono i rischi di vivere!


Con i sogni non accendi un mutuo né paghi le rate da Mondo Convenienza.


----------



## abebe (27 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Con i sogni non accendi un mutuo né paghi le rate da Mondo Convenienza.


Quello neanche con i progetti. Per quello serve un lavoro bello solido.


----------



## bettypage (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Basta che nessuno mi dia la rispota "un progetto", ché con tutti 'sti ponti che cadono a sentir parlare di "progetti" mi viene l'orticaria!
> 
> Perferirei, come risposta, "un sogno" perché almeno quando finisce può evaporare in un bel ricordo mentre un progetto che finisce dà sempre l'idea del fallimento.
> 
> Certo, resta sempre la possibilità che un sogno poi si smaterializzi in un incubo... ma vabbeh... sono i rischi di vivere!


È la condivisione di intenti. Facilmente percorribile se hai una condivisione di valori comune.


----------



## bettypage (27 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex. In questi messaggi anche vocali (capite la mia tortura) dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui. Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
> Sono messaggi di un anno fa e quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché  erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.
> Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
> ...


Perché non provi a capire perché l'ha fatto e perché ha scelto te?


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Gennaio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Quel "se" dice tutto


Esatto, era proprio quel che volevo si leggesse.


----------



## Skorpio (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Basta che nessuno mi dia la rispota "un progetto", ché con tutti 'sti ponti che cadono a sentir parlare di "progetti" mi viene l'orticaria!
> 
> Perferirei, come risposta, "un sogno" perché almeno quando finisce può evaporare in un bel ricordo mentre un progetto che finisce dà sempre l'idea del fallimento.
> 
> Certo, resta sempre la possibilità che un sogno poi si smaterializzi in un incubo... ma vabbeh... sono i rischi di vivere!


Beh ma una volta che tu avessi ascoltato la risposta che ti piacesse, non cambia mica nulla sai

La vita è piena di risposte che non ci piacciono


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Perché non provi a capire perché l'ha fatto e perché ha scelto te?


Sec me alla prima ci sono motivi che alla fine il tradito non capirà mai fino in fondo (tranne se non ci è passato per primo lui). Sulla seconda ...potrebbe elencare mille motivi, ma il tradito avrà sempre un piccolo o grande dubbio. Ma alla lunga ci si convive


----------



## Marjanna (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> E inoltre ripicca o vendetta presume che all’altro importi qualcosa se a sua volta viene tradito. Io direi che nel 90% dei casi ai traditori non gliene frega niente se vengono traditi a loro volta e se questo non accade è semplicemente per orgoglio ferito.
> Preso conoscenza dei tradimenti di mio marito ho capito anche che non gliene frega niente di me, quindi cosa vuoi che gli faccia un paio di corna.
> Per quello che riguarda mio amante evidentemente conosco i motivi che l’hanno spinto a tradire la moglie. E che non dico qui per ovvi motivi. Sapere perché era importante anche per il tipo di relazione che sarebbe nata tra di noi. Non è certo il tipo che la pensa come il papero.


Può essere una componente sia anche l'orgoglio ferito. 
Il tuo caso, è un pensiero che ho notato viene a più persone leggendoti, è più da separazione che da tradimento. Chi vorrebbe stare vicino a qualcuno a cui non frega niente di noi? A meno che non ci siano altri interessi, come nel caso di @danny che ha chiaramente detto che se non avesse dovuto perderci lui (in termini di beni, casa, e tempo da poter passare con la figlia) si sarebbe separato, ma lui poi con la moglie ci sta pure bene.
Penso che anche tu alla fine abbia i tuoi motivi per continuare a stare con tuo marito, valuti che per te la vita che svolgi è migliore con lui che senza di lui. Per stare con lui aiuta l'amante.
Chiedevo i motivi del tradimento dell'altro solo per confronto rispetto ai tuoi, ai fini di discussione, non è che ti chiedessi di scrivere qualcosa per identificarlo.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Mah. Tu mi vedi uno incazzato, io mi vedo uno che ha capito che non esiste solo bianco e nero, ma anche il grigio. Tappe quasi obbligatorie della vita, personale e di coppia. Anche il più bel matrimonio può incappare in un tradimento. E siccome siamo umani ci può stare anche la vendetta. Ti posso assicurare che ci ho pensato, e nonostante le occasioni ci siano non cedo. In futuro non posso sapere. Ma sicuro potrà influire l aver ricevuto una bella batosta. Le certezze su se stessi e gli altri per me non esistono.


Non mi riferivo tanto a te come persona, ma seguivo quanto hai scritto. Non sono concetti che hai espresso solo tu nel forum.

Il tradito che ha diritto ha tradire perchè l'altro ha violato un patto di fedeltà.
Il tradito che ripercorre il sentiero intrapreso dal traditore per capire cosa ha provato.
Il tradito che "perdona", ma gode tremendamente a vedere l'altro con la cacarella di poter essere lasciato, vederlo leccare i cocci dal pavimento, vederlo turbato, teso, a volte persino depresso.

E' volere il bene dell'altro? Non dico che sia facile andare oltre, però mi pare si richieda di mettersi a terra, col collo ben esposto, pronti a farsi sbranare. 
E tanti traditori beccati infatti lo fanno. 
Quando si parla di "umanità" ci entrano tutti gli animali del mondo, e nessuno, si è umani quando si perdona, si è umani quando si accudisce, si è umani quando ci si vendica... mi pare che non sappiamo neppure noi cosa siamo.

Dici che hai pensato alla vendetta, e poi dici che non cedi alle occasioni. Quindi ti trattieni. Ma da cosa ti trattieni? Dal beccarti la prima persona che ti fa capire che te la darebbe per vendicarti (quindi andresti con lei non per la persona in se, ma per vendetta, pensando quindi a tua moglie), o ti trattieni da un rapporto con un'altra persona, dalle emozioni che ti potrebbe fare provare?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Basta che nessuno mi dia la rispota "un progetto", ché con tutti 'sti ponti che cadono a sentir parlare di "progetti" mi viene l'orticaria!
> 
> Perferirei, come risposta, "un sogno" perché almeno quando finisce può evaporare in un bel ricordo mentre un progetto che finisce dà sempre l'idea del fallimento.
> 
> Certo, resta sempre la possibilità che un sogno poi si smaterializzi in un incubo... ma vabbeh... sono i rischi di vivere!


Progetto e amore sono opposti. Ammazzi uno perché l'altro viva. Com'è giusto che sia.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo tanto a te come persona, ma seguivo quanto hai scritto. Non sono concetti che hai espresso solo tu nel forum.
> 
> Il tradito che ha diritto ha tradire perchè l'altro ha violato un patto di fedeltà.
> Il tradito che ripercorre il sentiero intrapreso dal traditore per capire cosa ha provato.
> ...


 a me pare che da sempre qui si cerchi di affermare il principio che le corna Non ti rendono automaticamente una bella persona


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> nel 90% dei casi ai traditori non gliene frega niente se vengono traditi a loro volta


    levateje er vino!


----------



## Marjanna (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Difficile che dopo un tradimento subito l’imagine del traditore rimanga immutata. Lo si vede diverso, spesso estraneo. Ed è questo che può portare prima o poi il tradito a tradire a sua volta. Certo, scambi di messaggi per 1 mese non è uguale ad incontri amorosi durati anni. Il dolore nel tradito dipende molto da come è avvenuto il tradimento e da qui dipende anche la possibilità o meno di perdonare. Il perdono dipende molto anche da come si comporta il traditore dopo il tradimento.
> Se questi fattori hanno portato ad un allontanamento del tradito, allora non vedo perché ed in nome di cosa un tradito deve restare fedele. Deve restare fedele a se stesso, si, ma vale la candela che resti fedele ad un traditore ?


Il traditore quasi sempre sminuisce il rapporto avuto all'esterno, sia come intensità di rapporto che come durata.
O si fa di tutto per credere a quello che dice (aiutati dai fatti che poi seguono), e come capita si crede che sia un terzo che "voleva rubarlo" ripulendo il traditore e riversando la rabbia nell'amante, o ci si separa. Non ci vedo tante vie di mezzo, ma può essere io non riesca a vederle.
Tuo marito andava con prostitute pagandole, quindi non hai potuto raccontarti che sia stato circuito da altre donne. Anche se leggendoti ho notato che provi schifo per questa figura, la prostituta. Traspare che senti che la figura della prostituta ha portato danno nella tua vita.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> a me pare che da sempre qui si cerchi di affermare il principio che le corna Non ti rendono automaticamente una bella persona


questo lo dici te, non mi pare di aver letto questo espresso da un tradito, poi che vuol dire essere una bella persona relativo al contesto coppia?


----------



## Lara3 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Il traditore quasi sempre sminuisce il rapporto avuto all'esterno, sia come intensità di rapporto che come durata.
> O si fa di tutto per credere a quello che dice (aiutati dai fatti che poi seguono), e come capita si crede che sia un terzo che "voleva rubarlo" ripulendo il traditore e riversando la rabbia nell'amante, o ci si separa. Non ci vedo tante vie di mezzo, ma può essere io non riesca a vederle.
> Tuo marito andava con prostitute pagandole, quindi non hai potuto raccontarti che sia stato circuito da altre donne. Anche se leggendoti ho notato che provi schifo per questa figura, la prostituta. Traspare che senti che la figura della prostituta ha portato danno nella tua vita.


Provo schifo perché è un serbatoio di malattie e perché non condivido i suoi valori morali ammettendo che ne abbia. Ma so benissimo che la colpa è a 100% di mio marito.


----------



## Outdider (27 Gennaio 2020)

Ma che fine ha fatto Disperato?


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> questo lo dici te, non mi pare di aver letto questo espresso da un tradito, poi che vuol dire essere una bella persona relativo al contesto coppia?


 per esempio volerci riprovare davvero a tenere insieme la coppia invece che preoccuparci delle rivalse verso il traditore. Proprio ieri sera parlavo con una mia amica facendogli notare che tutti i suoi discorsi erano delle colossali presa per il culo perché in realtà lei non voleva la pace e l'armonia universale la voleva veder scorrere il sangue. Che non c'è niente di male, per carità. Come sempre, basta non raccontarsela...


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto Disperato?


Che ne so, non avrà trovato nessuno che lo assecondava e si sarà levato dal cazzo.


----------



## Arcistufo (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Provo schifo perché è un serbatoio di malattie e perché non condivido i suoi valori morali ammettendo che ne abbia. Ma so benissimo che la colpa è a 100% di mio marito.


Guarda che molto spesso si controlla di più una zoccola che una rimorchiata al bancone di un bar.


----------



## abebe (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Provo schifo perché è un serbatoio di malattie


Questo è un pensiero un po' semplicistico, a dir poco.



> e perché non condivido i suoi valori morali ammettendo che ne abbia.


Ringrazia il cielo che non ti sei mai trovata nella necessità di fare le scelte che ha dovuto fare una che ha scelto il mestiere. E questo parlando di quelle che l'hanno "scelto" liberamente. Sulle altre stendiamo un velo pietoso...

L'ho sempre detto che le peggiori nemiche delle donne sono le donne...



> Ma so benissimo che la colpa è a 100% di mio marito.


Facciamo 99%, va': perché l'1% è tuo e del fatto che te lo sei scelto...


----------



## Vera (27 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Questa te la appoggio completamente.
> 
> Semmai una domanda che ci si potrebbe fare è: può l'amore, alla lunga, sopravvivere ad un tradimento?
> 
> ...


Ma fa lo stesso, perché darsi una risposta?


----------



## Vera (27 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Provo schifo perché è un serbatoio di malattie e perché non condivido i suoi valori morali ammettendo che ne abbia. Ma so benissimo che la colpa è a 100% di mio marito.


Questa certezza forse non ti fa molto bene. Ti fa sentire nel giusto, rimani quindi a casa con il marito invisibile, trattandolo da stronzo ed in questa situazione ci sguazzi anche.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non mi riferivo tanto a te come persona, ma seguivo quanto hai scritto. Non sono concetti che hai espresso solo tu nel forum.
> 
> Il tradito che ha diritto ha tradire perchè l'altro ha violato un patto di fedeltà.
> Il tradito che ripercorre il sentiero intrapreso dal traditore per capire cosa ha provato.
> ...


Trasliamo in altro campo e vediamo se rendo l idea. A lavoro ti fai sempre il chiulo da anni, poi il tuo capo premia la deficiente, forse raccomandata, forse gliela da, bo. Fatto sta che tu lavori bene, mai in ritardo,torni a casa la sera tardi. ...lei l opposto. Che fai? Certo puoi andare via ma non è facile. Reagisci lavorando il giusto, magari mandi cv e fai pure qualche colloquio! Cose che prima della delusione non avresti fatto. Ps non tradisco perché sto benissimo cosi. Ho provato in passato e sec me so pure belle rogne e rischi di perdere tanto. Per me non ne vale la pena. Certo se tra x anni, avrò una sbandata ...mentre prima mi sono fatto problemi ora quanto fatto da lei potrebbe indurmi al ''sti cazzi po se vede''! È un ipotesi.


----------



## danny (27 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Trasliamo in altro campo e vediamo se rendo l idea. A lavoro ti fai sempre il chiulo da anni, poi il tuo capo premia la deficiente, forse raccomandata, forse gliela da, bo. Fatto sta che tu lavori bene, mai in ritardo,torni a casa la sera tardi. ...lei l opposto. Che fai? Certo puoi andare via ma non è facile. Reagisci lavorando il giusto, magari mandi cv e fai pure qualche colloquio! Cose che prima della delusione non avresti fatto. Ps non tradisco perché sto benissimo cosi. Ho provato in passato e sec me so pure belle rogne e rischi di perdere tanto. Per me non ne vale la pena. Certo se tra x anni, avrò una sbandata ...mentre prima mi sono fatto problemi ora quanto fatto da lei potrebbe indurmi al ''sti cazzi po se vede''! È un ipotesi.


Diciamo che il disincanto porta a fare scelte differenti rispetto a prima.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Diciamo che il disincanto porta a fare scelte differenti rispetto a prima.


E non lo dico come mia futura e preventiva discolpa sia ben chiaro..anzi. Sai quante volte mi chiedo se è un caso il tradimento di mia moglie successivo al mio? Dopo circa un anno e mezzo? Magari senza il mio non avrebbe offerto il fianco. Questo non significa occhio per occhio dente per dente. Fatto sta che in 25 anni entrambi siamo stati bonini.. poi in pochi anni ''ce le siamo date''.


----------



## Marjanna (27 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Trasliamo in altro campo e vediamo se rendo l idea. A lavoro ti fai sempre il chiulo da anni, poi il tuo capo premia la deficiente, forse raccomandata, forse gliela da, bo. Fatto sta che tu lavori bene, mai in ritardo,torni a casa la sera tardi. ...lei l opposto. Che fai? Certo puoi andare via ma non è facile. Reagisci lavorando il giusto, magari mandi cv e fai pure qualche colloquio! Cose che prima della delusione non avresti fatto. Ps non tradisco perché sto benissimo cosi. Ho provato in passato e sec me so pure belle rogne e rischi di perdere tanto. Per me non ne vale la pena. Certo se tra x anni, avrò una sbandata ...mentre prima mi sono fatto problemi ora quanto fatto da lei potrebbe indurmi al ''sti cazzi po se vede''! È un ipotesi.


Quindi rimani perchè non trovi di meglio? Non mi pare sia così, dal momento che il tradimento del tradito è una vendetta, lo dici te.
E poi il matrimonio è un contratto a tempo indeterminato, o come dicono alcuni una società. L'amante non può gareggiare contro di te, non può portare via nulla di quanto sia solido in una coppia. Ed è il traditore a non permetterglielo. Chi tradisce, salvo casi rari, non lo fa per DARE lo fa per PRENDERE.
Infatti tu stesso scrivi che stai bene così, non hai bisogno di andare fuori dalla coppia a prendere qualcosa. Forse sia tu che tua moglie avete tradito in un periodo della vostra vita di coppia dove avevano preso spazio dei bisogni. E certo che capita, se la guardiamo sotto questo punto di vista nell'arco di tanti anni può capitare.


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> Ma che fine ha fatto Disperato?


boh speriamo ritorni


----------



## perplesso (27 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Questa certezza forse non ti fa molto bene. Ti fa sentire nel giusto, rimani quindi a casa con il marito invisibile, trattandolo da stronzo ed in questa situazione ci sguazzi anche.


quegli studiati la chiamano zona di conforto.   a Biassa è paraculaggine.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Quindi rimani perchè non trovi di meglio? Non mi pare sia così, dal momento che il tradimento del tradito è una vendetta, lo dici te.
> E poi il matrimonio è un contratto a tempo indeterminato, o come dicono alcuni una società. L'amante non può gareggiare contro di te, non può portare via nulla di quanto sia solido in una coppia. Ed è il traditore a non permetterglielo. Chi tradisce, salvo casi rari, non lo fa per DARE lo fa per PRENDERE.
> Infatti tu stesso scrivi che stai bene così, non hai bisogno di andare fuori dalla coppia a prendere qualcosa. Forse sia tu che tua moglie avete tradito in un periodo della vostra vita di coppia dove avevano preso spazio dei bisogni. E certo che capita, se la guardiamo sotto questo punto di vista nell'arco di tanti anni può capitare.


Ma come si fa ogni volta a modificare i concetti. Era un esempio... per far capire come si puo cambiare dopo un tradimento.. ma da qui a dire allora resti perche non trovi altro..ce ne vuole! Si.. per il resto ..si..


----------



## Marjanna (27 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ma come si fa ogni volta a modificare i concetti. Era un esempio... per far capire come si puo cambiare dopo un tradimento.. ma da qui a dire allora resti perche non trovi altro..ce ne vuole! Si.. per il resto ..si..


Ho anche scritto che non mi pare sia così.


----------



## Eagle72 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ho anche scritto che non mi pare sia così.


Se percepisci cosi allora perche scrivere altro? Cmq peace and love. Stop


----------



## Marjanna (27 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se percepisci cosi allora perche scrivere altro? Cmq peace and love. Stop




Era peace and love anche prima, mica ce l'ho con te @Eagle72.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2020)

Ogni coppia è diversa e ogni membro della coppia la percepisce in in modo che può essere diverso dalla percezione dell’altro e che magari non pensa neppure di dover chiarire perché il suo vissuto è così immediato da essere considerato (erroneamente) evidente.
Vale per chi pensa che sia amore reciproco, che sia “noi”, alzarsi di notte per accudire un figlio, andare dalla suocera a mangiare una torta e giocare a carte, ripulire la cucina, far trovare la biancheria pulita.
Per vederle queste cose guardate Sabato, domenica e lunedì.
Vale per chi pensa che sia amore reciproco fare sesso in ogni luogo e in ogni lago, vestirsi bene e uscire insieme, condividere fantasie sessuali.
In mezzo ci sono mille combinazioni diverse in percentuali diverse di due visioni così differenti.
Quando si scopre il tradimento rimangono tutti basiti, sia quelli che vivono una dimensione di famiglia tradizionale, sia coloro che sono in una coppia aperta.
Il primo sentimento del tradito è lo stupore, il sentirsi stupido o cieco per non aver capito.
Però a seconda della distanza che il tradimento mostra tra i due si rileva quanto sia lungo il percorso per il perdono.
È incredibile come tante persone qui non riescano neppure provandoci a considerare possibile una visione del noi diverso dal proprio.
Poi è indubbio che anche il tradito possa non avere chiaro cosa lo ha più profondamente ferito.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Sec me alla prima ci sono motivi che alla fine il tradito non capirà mai fino in fondo (tranne se non ci è passato per primo lui). Sulla seconda ...potrebbe elencare mille motivi, ma il tradito avrà sempre un piccolo o grande dubbio. Ma alla lunga ci si convive


Ma il tradito deve capire cosa l’ha ferito, non cosa ha spinto l’altro, se non in un secondo momento. Anche se la spinta iniziale è comprendere il perché del traditore che era percepito come un altro sé, invece che altro da sé.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Gennaio 2020)

Un’altra questione è che chi è vittima, in un modo di ragionare duale (un po’ limitato, ma diffuso) se uno è vittima, l’altro è carnefice e la vittima è buona e il carnefice è cattivo.
Ma in una relazione non è proprio sempre così.
È più ragionevole pensare che vi siano due idee inconciliabili dell’amore.
@Lara3  se vuoi in chiaro o in privato posso dirti quello che io leggo di te.


----------



## Lara3 (27 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un’altra questione è che chi è vittima, in un modo di ragionare duale (un po’ limitato, ma diffuso) se uno è vittima, l’altro è carnefice e la vittima è buona e il carnefice è cattivo.
> Ma in una relazione non è proprio sempre così.
> È più ragionevole pensare che vi siano due idee inconciliabili dell’amore.
> @Lara3  se vuoi in chiaro o in privato posso dirti quello che io leggo di te.


Ti ringrazio, in privato.


----------



## danny (27 Gennaio 2020)

Non credo che mia moglie l'abbia presa bene dell'altra.


----------



## abebe (28 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> *Progetto e amore sono opposti*. Ammazzi uno perché l'altro viva. Com'è giusto che sia.


Ma questo era il concetto di "famiglia" fino alla rivoluzione sessuale: dopo si presuppone coincidano.

Oppure non ho capito un cazzo...


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma questo era il concetto di "famiglia" fino alla rivoluzione sessuale: dopo si presuppone coincidano.
> 
> Oppure non ho capito un cazzo...


Più che altro progetto e farfalle nello stomaco sono quasi sempre antitetici. Quando invece il tutto si trasforma in una società consociativa, il progetto va avanti senza intoppi


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Farfalle nello stomaco


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Progetto


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Tradimento


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Divorzio


----------



## Arcistufo (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma questo era il concetto di "famiglia" fino alla rivoluzione sessuale: dopo si presuppone coincidano.
> 
> Oppure non ho capito un cazzo...


Non è che non ci hai capito un cazzo, è la differenza tra teoria e pratica.


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Divorzio
> 
> View attachment 8649


Hahaha sempre in tema automobilistico!


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Progetto all'inizio

In crisi

Duraturo nel tempo...


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Al posto della seconda metterei questa, più attuale.


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2020)

single


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

tenerona


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Single maschio giovane


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Single maschio di mezza età


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Single maschio di una certa età


----------



## abebe (28 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Non è che non ci hai capito un cazzo, è la differenza tra teoria e pratica.


Ma io sono una persona molto ottimista! 
Del resto, come fai a non esserlo a diciassette anni, con tutta la vita davanti?


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

abebe ha detto:


> Ma io sono una persona molto ottimista!
> Del resto, come fai a non esserlo a diciassette anni, con tutta la vita davanti?


È peggio quando ce l'hai di dietro


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non c'è nulla da perdonare .
> Devi solo decidere di convivere con una persona che ti ha mentito per tanto tempo  e che probabilmente continuerà a farlo .
> O lasciarla libera di vivere a modo suo .


Hai ragione. Anche io credo che questa sia l'unica strada da seguire. Ti assicuro che è durissima. Non credo che si verificheranno altri episodi ma questo non lo cancellerò più. Ho paura che ritornerà nel nostro rapporto per sempre


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Più che altro progetto e farfalle nello stomaco sono quasi sempre antitetici. Quando invece il tutto si trasforma in una società consociativa, il progetto va avanti senza intoppi


Vabbè, ma non è che avere amanti porti farfalle nello stomaco.


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La tua domanda è un tarlo che divora.


Si infatti ho anche questo dubbio enorme.
Creare qualcosa con l'altro non era possibile data moglie e figli.
Forse ha interrotto solo per questo?
Lei mi ha raccontato la storia con questo ex. Molto violenta. E mi ha detto che il loro è stato un rapporto malato tra vittima e carnefice. Per questo è ricaduta in questa storia ma che poi è riuscita ad uscirne.
E' una cosa credibile?


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Io la chiamo ripicca, anche piuttosto infantile.
> Poi la tentazione forte cosa sarebbe.... se dici che sei sposato e parti a parlare di cose di vita di famiglia nessuno ti caca dai Lara, quando una persona sposata tradisce la tentazione se la va a cercare. Se non vuoi tradire ci sono mille modi di chiudere e troncare subito anche solo una battuta.
> 
> Poi dite ammettendo che c'è stato perdono, e prima @Eagle72 parlava di perdono con convinzione...
> ...


Lasciar perdere però può generare una frustrazione enorme. Un dolore latente che distruggerà me. Di questo mi preoccupo


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè, ma non è che avere amanti porti farfalle nello stomaco.


E alora che  te lo fai a fare , l'amante? Almeno all'inizio per le farfalle; tolte le motivazioni meramente sessuali (che sono forse il 2% per le donne ed  25% per gli uomini,) .
Poi concordo che come per la poligamia musulmana ci siano più problemi che vantaggi ,dopo qualche tempo...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> E alora che  te lo fai a fare , l'amante? Almeno all'inizio per le farfalle; tolte le motivazioni meramente sessuali (che sono forse il 2% per le donne ed  25% per gli uomini,) .
> Poi concordo che come per la poligamia musulmana ci siano più problemi che vantaggi ,dopo qualche tempo...


Ma farfalle nello stomaco per la situazione, mica perché si è innamorati, suvvia!


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)




----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


>


Muccino fa urlare tutti in modo fastidioso. Il troppo è nemico del bene. 
Eppure non mi dispiace. Questo non l’ho visto.


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma farfalle nello stomaco per la situazione, mica perché si è innamorati, suvvia!


Innamoramento,passione, interesse....Vero ,forse con l'amore non c'entrano


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Innamoramento,passione, interesse....Vero ,forse con l'amore non c'entrano


Anche passione è quasi sempre una parola grossa.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Muccino fa urlare tutti in modo fastidioso. Il troppo è nemico del bene.
> Eppure non mi dispiace. Questo non l’ho visto.


Trovo l'umanità di Muccino assolutamente reale e credibile.
Ha questo merito, di descrivere con assoluto disincanto la realtà delle relazioni moderne.


----------



## Marjanna (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche passione è quasi sempre una parola grossa.


Cos'è per voi la passione?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cos'è per voi la passione?


Per carità!
Non è giornata.
Un’altra volta.


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Si infatti ho anche questo dubbio enorme.
> Creare qualcosa con l'altro non era possibile data moglie e figli.
> Forse ha interrotto solo per questo?
> Lei mi ha raccontato la storia con questo ex. Molto violenta. E mi ha detto che il loro è stato un rapporto malato tra vittima e carnefice. Per questo è ricaduta in questa storia ma che poi è riuscita ad uscirne.
> E' una cosa credibile?


boh, difficile darti una risposta.   con te il sesso come va?   la percepisci appagata?


----------



## Marjanna (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Si infatti ho anche questo dubbio enorme.
> Creare qualcosa con l'altro non era possibile data moglie e figli.
> Forse ha interrotto solo per questo?
> Lei mi ha raccontato la storia con questo ex. Molto violenta. E mi ha detto che il loro è stato un rapporto malato tra vittima e carnefice. Per questo è ricaduta in questa storia ma che poi è riuscita ad uscirne.
> E' una cosa credibile?


Potrebbe essere. Però spiega meglio, non siamo veggenti.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Si infatti ho anche questo dubbio enorme.
> Creare qualcosa con l'altro non era possibile data moglie e figli.
> Forse ha interrotto solo per questo?
> Lei mi ha raccontato la storia con questo ex. Molto violenta. E mi ha detto che il loro è stato un rapporto malato tra vittima e carnefice. Per questo è ricaduta in questa storia ma che poi è riuscita ad uscirne.
> E' una cosa credibile?


Ma è con l’ex la storia?


----------



## Outdider (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Si infatti ho anche questo dubbio enorme.
> Creare qualcosa con l'altro non era possibile data moglie e figli.
> Forse ha interrotto solo per questo?
> Lei mi ha raccontato la storia con questo ex. Molto violenta. E mi ha detto che il loro è stato un rapporto malato tra vittima e carnefice. Per questo è ricaduta in questa storia ma che poi è riuscita ad uscirne.
> E' una cosa credibile?


NO!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Outdider ha detto:


> NO!


Per me invece è credibile.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Si infatti ho anche questo dubbio enorme.
> Creare qualcosa con l'altro non era possibile data moglie e figli.
> Forse ha interrotto solo per questo?
> Lei mi ha raccontato la storia con questo ex. Molto violenta. E mi ha detto che il loro è stato un rapporto malato tra vittima e carnefice. Per questo è ricaduta in questa storia ma che poi è riuscita ad uscirne.
> E' una cosa credibile?


pensi di essere essere stato un ripiego?


----------



## void (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Lasciar perdere però può generare una frustrazione enorme. Un dolore latente che distruggerà me. Di questo mi preoccupo


Mi dispiace per te ma non è possibile lasciare perdere, a meno di non essere capaci di uscire completamente dai normali schemi relazionali di coppia. Bisogna sapere reinventare il rapporto. Pochi ne sono capaci, e comunque è necessaria la disponibilità di ambo i membri della coppia.
Impostando la cosa con i presupposti che tu evidenzi qui, ti ritroverai a guardarla mentre dorme accanto a te come si guarda una sconosciuta. Ogni mattina avrai il fardello posato lì, alcuni giorni più nascosto, ma sempre li.
E questo modo di vederla aprirà la strada all'astio ed alle recriminazioni.
Meglio allora affrontare la cosa in modo deciso, in un senso o nell'altro ed evitare i danni di un lungo e doloroso logoramento.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Muccino fa urlare tutti in modo fastidioso. Il troppo è nemico del bene.
> Eppure non mi dispiace. Questo non l’ho visto.


Questo per me è stupendo. Visione dell'amore, dei tradimenti, delle aspettative, delle difficoltà inevitabili, dei perdoni, delle apparenze...un carotaggio attraverso le diverse età.


----------



## Vera (28 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Questo per me è stupendo. Visione dell'amore, dei tradimenti, delle aspettative, delle difficoltà inevitabili, dei perdoni, delle apparenze...un carotaggio attraverso le diverse età.


L'ho guardato proprio un paio di giorni fa.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Trovo l'umanità di Muccino assolutamente reale e credibile.
> Ha questo merito, di descrivere con assoluto disincanto la realtà delle relazioni moderne.


E mi è capitato di doverlo rivedere a distanza di tempo, recependo il vero messaggio solo dopo aver vissuto quelle situazioni. Mi è successo con ultimo bacio e con questo.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Cos'è per voi la passione?


Quando a 40 suonati, la sera sei stanco morto ma se la vedi si sveglia che manco fossi un brufoloso quattordicenne. Quando lei indossa un pigiama in pile che se si sfrega un po prende fuoco, ma a te sembra vestita come una principessa. Quando senza trucco con capelli raccolti ti guarda e ti sciogli.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Questo per me è stupendo. Visione dell'amore, dei tradimenti, delle aspettative, delle difficoltà inevitabili, dei perdoni, delle apparenze...un carotaggio attraverso le diverse età.


Sguaiato e deprimente.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sguaiato e deprimente.


Non potrebbe essere diversamente.
Non descrive realtà belle. Deve arrivare esattamente così.
Come le vite che descrive.
Lo apprezzo perché non è né moralista né consolatorio, e neppure tende a voler divertire o compiacere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Questo per me è stupendo. Visione dell'amore, dei tradimenti, delle aspettative, delle difficoltà inevitabili, dei perdoni, delle apparenze...un carotaggio attraverso le diverse età.


Lo vedrò.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non potrebbe essere diversamente.
> Non descrive realtà belle. Deve arrivare esattamente così.
> Come le vite che descrive.
> Lo apprezzo perché non è né moralista né consolatorio, e neppure tende a voler divertire o compiacere.


Una accozzaglia di personaggi frustrati e infelici.
Nevrotici e narcisisti. Storia banalotta.

Esagera sapendo di esagerare, ma vuole avere velleità rappresentative della dimensione umana.
Che secondo me sfiora solo grossolanamente.
Poi ha ritmo, mica glielo si può negare.

Muccino lo guardo... ma non lo amo.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Una accozzaglia di personaggi frustrati e infelici.
> Nevrotici e narcisisti. Storia banalotta.
> 
> Esagera sapendo di esagerare, ma vuole avere velleità rappresentative della dimensione umana.
> ...


Io lo amo proprio per quello per cui tu non lo ami.


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

void ha detto:


> Mi dispiace per te ma non è possibile lasciare perdere, a meno di non essere capaci di uscire completamente dai normali schemi relazionali di coppia. Bisogna sapere reinventare il rapporto. Pochi ne sono capaci, e comunque è necessaria la disponibilità di ambo i membri della coppia.
> Impostando la cosa con i presupposti che tu evidenzi qui, ti ritroverai a guardarla mentre dorme accanto a te come si guarda una sconosciuta. Ogni mattina avrai il fardello posato lì, alcuni giorni più nascosto, ma sempre li.
> E questo modo di vederla aprirà la strada all'astio ed alle recriminazioni.
> Meglio allora affrontare la cosa in modo deciso, in un senso o nell'altro ed evitare i danni di un lungo e doloroso logoramento.


Esatto. Il problema è proprio questo. La soluzione sarebbe lasciarsi subito, ma io ho una figlia di 5 anni che ha già capito tante cose. Come faccio a darle questo dolore? io non ci riesco.
Cerco di cancellare tutte le immagini negative, mi concentro per poter superare tutto. Alle volte voglio così tanto che nulla fosse successo che quasi mi convinco e resto felice per un pò.
Purtroppo ritorna tutto come prima in poco tempo. Mi sento fallito e piccolo. Una sensazione ingiusta per un uomo di 40 anni.
Lo so che prima o poi dovrò affrontare tutto più decisamente. Mi fa paura e tanta tristezza


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche passione è quasi sempre una parola grossa.


Se non c’è quella tra amanti direi che è un problema


----------



## Nocciola (28 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Questo per me è stupendo. Visione dell'amore, dei tradimenti, delle aspettative, delle difficoltà inevitabili, dei perdoni, delle apparenze...un carotaggio attraverso le diverse età.


Anche a me è piaciuto molto
Aspetto quello in uscita


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non potrebbe essere diversamente.
> Non descrive realtà belle. Deve arrivare esattamente così.
> Come le vite che descrive.
> Lo apprezzo perché non è né moralista né consolatorio, e neppure tende a voler divertire o compiacere.


Un po' ruffiano, per trovargli proprio un difetto.



Lostris ha detto:


> Una accozzaglia di personaggi frustrati e infelici.
> Nevrotici e narcisisti. Storia banalotta.
> 
> Esagera sapendo di esagerare, ma vuole avere velleità rappresentative della dimensione umana.
> ...


Mi viene in mente un parallelo coi fotoromanzi; chissà perché?



Disperato ha detto:


> Esatto. Il problema è proprio questo. La soluzione sarebbe lasciarsi subito, ma io ho una figlia di 5 anni che ha già capito tante cose. Come faccio a darle questo dolore? io non ci riesco.
> Cerco di cancellare tutte le immagini negative, mi concentro per poter superare tutto. Alle volte voglio così tanto che nulla fosse successo che quasi mi convinco e resto felice per un pò.
> Purtroppo ritorna tutto come prima in poco tempo. Mi sento fallito e piccolo. Una sensazione ingiusta per un uomo di 40 anni.
> Lo so che prima o poi dovrò affrontare tutto più decisamente. Mi fa paura e tanta tristezza


Se non riesci a convivere con tutto ciò, e lei non darà chiari segni di voler recuperare senza fare la paracula,dovrai per forza prendere la decisione conseguente.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sguaiato e deprimente.


Sguaiato perché? Deprimente..bo. per me descrive la vita, le varie fasi della vita, proprio come sono.. senza false illusioni ma concrete delusioni (alla Carlino!)


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Una accozzaglia di personaggi frustrati e infelici.
> Nevrotici e narcisisti. Storia banalotta.
> 
> Esagera sapendo di esagerare, ma vuole avere velleità rappresentative della dimensione umana.
> ...


Storia banalotta? Storia concreta, di tante famiglie, pranzi in cui i commensali litigano, storie di corna, in cui i genitori soffrono per le battaglie dei figli che loro stessi hanno attraversato ma godono della serenità della saggezza, le speranze degli adolescenti... se per banali intendi descrivere bene la realtà concordo. A.me ha ricordato ''stanno tutti bene''


----------



## void (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Esatto. Il problema è proprio questo. La soluzione sarebbe lasciarsi subito, ma io ho una figlia di 5 anni che ha già capito tante cose. Come faccio a darle questo dolore? io non ci riesco.
> Cerco di cancellare tutte le immagini negative, mi concentro per poter superare tutto. Alle volte voglio così tanto che nulla fosse successo che quasi mi convinco e resto felice per un pò.
> Purtroppo ritorna tutto come prima in poco tempo. Mi sento fallito e piccolo. Una sensazione ingiusta per un uomo di 40 anni.
> Lo so che prima o poi dovrò affrontare tutto più decisamente. Mi fa paura e tanta tristezza


Potrei dirti che "dal letame nascon i fior", ma non è sempre così. Bisogna volerlo in due. Siamo esseri fallibili, cadiamo e ci rialziamo, ed è molto importante come sappiamo rialzarci.
La soluzione sarebbe lasciarsi subito se da parte di tua moglie c'è chiusura, e poca trasparenza. 
Forse dovresti fargli capire questo, che senza la trasparenza totale su ciò che è successo (e che in parte conosci), non c'è possibilità di una ricostruzione seria e allora si, sarebbe meglio lasciare. Se non siete disponibili ambedue a rimettervi in gioco, fino in fondo, le immagini negative saranno sempre in agguato.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Esatto. Il problema è proprio questo. La soluzione sarebbe lasciarsi subito, ma io ho una figlia di 5 anni che ha già capito tante cose. Come faccio a darle questo dolore? io non ci riesco.
> Cerco di cancellare tutte le immagini negative, mi concentro per poter superare tutto. Alle volte voglio così tanto che nulla fosse successo che quasi mi convinco e resto felice per un pò.
> Purtroppo ritorna tutto come prima in poco tempo. Mi sento fallito e piccolo. Una sensazione ingiusta per un uomo di 40 anni.
> Lo so che prima o poi dovrò affrontare tutto più decisamente. Mi fa paura e tanta tristezza


Se hai sentimenti forti e anche lei, nonostante cio che è successo, devi, dovete darvi tempo. Ma tanto, roba di un paio di anni. Imparerai che la vita è compromesso. Certo in caso di ricadute, prese per il culo seriali, o avverti che non tiene a te.. scappa


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Muccino fa urlare tutti in modo fastidioso. Il troppo è nemico del bene.
> Eppure non mi dispiace. Questo non l’ho visto.


Sono film di cassetta  che sono fruibili perché accattivanti; riproducono una società in cui la stragrande maggioranza delle persone si riconosce . Non sono certo film di nicchia .   Un film sul genere di Muccino è : "perfetti sconosciuti" di genovese; girato quasi tutto in una cucina! Storia banale, ma ben sviluppata nei tempi e nei richiami situazionali collocati con maestria all'interno della trama; con sorpresa finale che rivaluta  ipocritamente le storie personali dei protagonisti.  Uno dei pochi film visti negli ultimi dieci anni in cui la platea ha applaudito per tre minuti sulla sigla finale!


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Sono film di cassetta  che sono fruibili perché accattivanti; riproducono una società in cui la stragrande maggioranza delle persone si riconosce . Non sono certo film di nicchia .   Un film sul genere di Muccino è : "perfetti sconosciuti" di genovese; girato quasi tutto in una cucina! Storia banale, ma ben sviluppata nei tempi e nei richiami situazionali collocati con maestria all'interno della trama; con sorpresa finale che rivaluta  ipocritamente le storie personali dei protagonisti.  Uno dei pochi film visti negli ultimi dieci anni in cui la platea ha applaudito per tre minuti sulla sigla finale!


Dipende cosa cerchi.. da un libro, da un film. Io ad esempio odio storie assurde, mentre amo storie concrete, nelle quali puoi rivederti...storie che ti fanno pensare, confrontare. Dei documentari quasi. Perfetti sconosciuti, successo mondiale, ha questo. E questo forum lo conferma. Quarantenni che hanno doppie storie, assurde con mogli di amici, che sono in psicanalisi. Mille volte meglio questo che harry potter, star wars. Per me chiaramente.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Anche a me è piaciuto molto
> Aspetto quello in uscita


Quello in uscita ha la canzone di Baglioni che già fa piangere da sola.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Esatto. Il problema è proprio questo. La soluzione sarebbe lasciarsi subito, ma io ho una figlia di 5 anni che ha già capito tante cose. Come faccio a darle questo dolore? io non ci riesco.
> Cerco di cancellare tutte le immagini negative, mi concentro per poter superare tutto. Alle volte voglio così tanto che nulla fosse successo che quasi mi convinco e resto felice per un pò.
> Purtroppo ritorna tutto come prima in poco tempo. Mi sento fallito e piccolo. Una sensazione ingiusta per un uomo di 40 anni.
> Lo so che prima o poi dovrò affrontare tutto più decisamente. Mi fa paura e tanta tristezza


Te lo chiedo di nuovo. Ma il tradimento è stato con l’ex?


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Dipende cosa cerchi.. da un libro, da un film. Io ad esempio odio storie assurde, mentre amo storie concrete, nelle quali puoi rivederti...storie che ti fanno pensare, confrontare. Dei documentari quasi. Perfetti sconosciuti, successo mondiale, ha questo. E questo forum lo conferma. Quarantenni che hanno doppie storie, assurde con mogli di amici, che sono in psicanalisi. Mille volte meglio questo che harry potter, star wars. Per me chiaramente.


Beh quelli che citi sono altri generi; capisco però che " gruppo di famiglia in un interno." sia una pizza indigeribile, se uno vuole passare un'ora e mezza svagandosi. Del resto c'è un utenza anche per tutto il filone del cinepanettone, o delle vacanze al mare in montagna o a  Montecarlo....


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te lo chiedo di nuovo. Ma il tradimento è stato con l’ex?


si esatto


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

void ha detto:


> Potrei dirti che "dal letame nascon i fior", ma non è sempre così. Bisogna volerlo in due. Siamo esseri fallibili, cadiamo e ci rialziamo, ed è molto importante come sappiamo rialzarci.
> La soluzione sarebbe lasciarsi subito se da parte di tua moglie c'è chiusura, e poca trasparenza.
> Forse dovresti fargli capire questo, che senza la trasparenza totale su ciò che è successo (e che in parte conosci), non c'è possibilità di una ricostruzione seria e allora si, sarebbe meglio lasciare. Se non siete disponibili ambedue a rimettervi in gioco, fino in fondo, le immagini negative saranno sempre in agguato.


Hai ragione. E' proprio così.
Ti assicuro l'ho pregata di dirmi tutto quanto. Anche se si trattava di cose orribili da sentire.
Avrei però avuto la sincerità e non il dubbio che è una cosa terribile


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' proprio così.
> Ti assicuro l'ho pregata di dirmi tutto quanto. Anche se si trattava di cose orribili da sentire.
> Avrei però avuto la sincerità e non il dubbio che è una cosa terribile


tutto quanto compreso il sesso o "solo" (si fa per dire) il sentimento, che alla fine è la cosa principale?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' proprio così.
> Ti assicuro l'ho pregata di dirmi tutto quanto. Anche se si trattava di cose orribili da sentire.
> Avrei però avuto la sincerità e non il dubbio che è una cosa terribile


come hai scoperto i messaggi?


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' proprio così.
> Ti assicuro l'ho pregata di dirmi tutto quanto. Anche se si trattava di cose orribili da sentire.
> Avrei però avuto la sincerità e non il dubbio che è una cosa terribile


Un giorno, se restate insieme, potresti rimpiangere di aver chiesto e saputo tanto. Aggiunge solo sale alla ferita, aiuta a definire concretamente la cosa (orari, dettagli,) e a rendere il mappazzone ancora più indigesto. E poi sei sicuro di poter estorcere la verità? Tutti, tutti, sminuiscono. Lo faresti anche tu. Comunque se puoi cerca di capire se ha chiuso davvero.


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> tutto quanto compreso il sesso o "solo" (si fa per dire) il sentimento, che alla fine è la cosa principale?


Se hai la concezione che il tuo partner non scopi il primo che passa, il sesso non lo consideri accessorio e di grado inferiore al sentimento ma lo specchio dello stesso.


----------



## void (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' proprio così.
> Ti assicuro l'ho pregata di dirmi tutto quanto. Anche se si trattava di cose orribili da sentire.
> Avrei però avuto la sincerità e non il dubbio che è una cosa terribile


Non credo sia questione di pregare, ma di affermare con chiarezza che senza verità non c'è possibilità di un futuro sereno, ne per te di passare oltre. E allora ognuno per la sua strada.
Ma attenzione, la verità può essere alle volte più dura dell'immaginato, perciò sii fermò se davvero pensi di voler comunque ricostruire, altrimenti sarebbe l'estorcere un qualcosa con l'inganno. Qualcosa che, ti piaccia o no, non ti appartiene e che ha senso se condiviso per ricostruire su basi nuove e non se serve per recriminare all'infinito.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> si esatto


Con un ex è diverso.
È regolare conti del passato. È un po’ come se fosse una cosa avvenuta nel passato.
Non che questo non faccia incazzare a bestia il tradito. Sto solo facendoti vedere un punto di vista.


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con un ex è diverso.
> È regolare conti del passato. È un po’ come se fosse una cosa avvenuta nel passato.
> Non che questo non faccia incazzare a bestia il tradito. Sto solo facendoti vedere un punto di vista.


E' un punto di vista che non mi risolve il problema purtroppo. Forse addirittura lo peggiora


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

void ha detto:


> Non credo sia questione di pregare, ma di affermare con chiarezza che senza verità non c'è possibilità di un futuro sereno, ne per te di passare oltre. E allora ognuno per la sua strada.
> Ma attenzione, la verità può essere alle volte più dura dell'immaginato, perciò sii fermò se davvero pensi di voler comunque ricostruire, altrimenti sarebbe l'estorcere un qualcosa con l'inganno. Qualcosa che, ti piaccia o no, non ti appartiene e che ha senso se condiviso per ricostruire su basi nuove e non se serve per recriminare all'infinito.


Ma io ho bisogno di sapere chi ho accanto. Non è solo per sapere ciò che è accaduto


----------



## perplesso (28 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Se hai la concezione che il tuo partner non scopi il primo che passa, il sesso non lo consideri accessorio e di grado inferiore al sentimento ma lo specchio dello stesso.


nah.   la fai troppo palloccolosa



Disperato ha detto:


> Ma io ho bisogno di sapere chi ho accanto. Non è solo per sapere ciò che è accaduto


hai accanto una che probabilmente è sempre stata innamorata di uno che non sei e non sarai mai te, che probabilmente la monta anche meglio di te, ma non credo sia questo il centro della questione.

la questione è se tu ti sei sentito come il suo salvatore o come il suo uomo.  o per dirla più semplice, perchè ti sei innamorato di lei?


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Hai ragione. E' proprio così.
> Ti assicuro l'ho pregata di dirmi tutto quanto. Anche se si trattava di cose orribili da sentire.
> Avrei però avuto la sincerità e non il dubbio che è una cosa terribile


forse lei ha delle valide motivazioni per tenere in piedi il vostro matrimonio, non credi?


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> forse lei ha delle valide motivazioni per tenere in piedi il vostro matrimonio, non credi?


credo siano le stesse che ho io: nostra figlia.
e poi io sono un bravo ragazzo. Quelli fanno comodo a tutte. (scusami la generalizzazione)


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.   la fai troppo palloccolosa
> 
> 
> hai accanto una che probabilmente è sempre stata innamorata di uno che non sei e non sarai mai te, che probabilmente la monta anche meglio di te, ma non credo sia questo il centro della questione.
> ...


Disperato soffre e le uniche cose che sai dire è sei in panchina da una vita e lui la monta meglio? Mah


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> nah.   la fai troppo palloccolosa
> 
> 
> hai accanto una che probabilmente è sempre stata innamorata di uno che non sei e non sarai mai te, che probabilmente la monta anche meglio di te, ma non credo sia questo il centro della questione.
> ...


io non so chi sei. ma saresti un grande psicologo


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Disperato soffre e le uniche cose che sai dire è sei in panchina da una vita e lui la monta meglio? Mah


ha ragione invece. Io non voglio compassione. Voglio che mi si aiuti a guardare meglio in faccia la realtà


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> ha ragione invece. Io non voglio compassione. Voglio che mi si aiuti a guardare meglio in faccia la realtà


Ma da 3 post tuoi io non direi mai secondo me sei un ripiego e lei co lui scopa meglio. Se poi è cosi inutile proprio perder tempo. Hai già le risposte in tasca


----------



## Eagle72 (28 Gennaio 2020)

Ps per gli storici. N' altra moglie impazzita che ha ribaltato la vita a n' omo! Per gli amanti delle statistiche, a quanto stiamo?


----------



## Marjanna (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> ha ragione invece. Io non voglio compassione. Voglio che mi si aiuti a guardare meglio in faccia la realtà


Si ma dai elementi....
Da quanti anni siete sposati?
L'amante ha avuto un figlio piccolo da poco?
Come sono rientrati in contatto?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> E' un punto di vista che non mi risolve il problema purtroppo. Forse addirittura lo peggiora


Semplifico molto.
È come se state per uscire e uno dei due torna indietro per chiudere il gas, non vuol dire che non vuole uscire.
Non si se mi sono spiegata.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> hai accanto una che *probabilmente è sempre stata innamorata di uno che non sei e non sarai mai te, che probabilmente la monta anche meglio di te,* ma non credo sia questo il centro della questione.
> 
> la questione è se tu ti sei sentito come il suo salvatore o come il suo uomo.  o per dirla più semplice, perchè ti sei innamorato di lei?


Questa è cattiveria


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> credo siano le stesse che ho io: nostra figlia.
> e poi io sono un bravo ragazzo. Quelli fanno comodo a tutte. (scusami la generalizzazione)


Peró cerca di non cadere nel vittimismo.


----------



## Disperato (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Semplifico molto.
> È come se state per uscire e uno dei due torna indietro per chiudere il gas, non vuol dire che non vuole uscire.
> Non si se mi sono spiegata.


io spero che tu sia donna perchè io vorrei tento parlare con una donna.
forse può farm i capire meglio il perchè di alcuni avvenimenti.
Qui non credo si tratti di chiudere il gas purtroppo.
Si tratta di chiudere la villa per andare a vivere in appartamento.
Io sono una persona intelligente, con un lavoro brillante, io capisco tutte le dinamiche.
Non voglio sminuirmi nè esaltarmi.
Se una donna decide che il suo tipo di uomo è fatto in un certo modo, credo che non si possa farle cambiare idea.
Credo che questa donna possa adagiarsi su una condizione tranquilla di vita, agiata direi, ma non per questo appagante.
Io ero a Barcellona in vacanza con lei e mia figlia 2 anni fa. Lei si sentiva con il suo ex anche durante la vacanza. Ho letto i messaggi.
Una cosa agghiacciante.
Vorrei tanto andare via.
Mia figlia che colpa ha?


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> ha ragione invece. Io non voglio compassione. Voglio che mi si aiuti a guardare meglio in faccia la realtà


Quindi lei è/era una dissoluta, e tu hai voluto redimerla? Che poi hai ragione: è così, vogliono il bravo ragazzo ,ma poi scopano con l'impunito


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> io spero che tu sia donna perchè io vorrei tento parlare con una donna.
> forse può farm i capire meglio il perchè di alcuni avvenimenti.
> Qui non credo si tratti di chiudere il gas purtroppo.
> Si tratta di chiudere la villa per andare a vivere in appartamento.
> ...


Infatti non ha alcuna colpa tua figlia; Ma se vedi che non ci sono margini di recupero credo che diventi difficile mandare avanti la famiglia.
Cerca di parlare chiaro di chiederle cosa vuole di metterla alle strette, dopodiché le dai ancora l'opportunità di continuare.  Poi se vedi che permane nell'atteggiamento sbagliato ,allora penso che la decisione di troncare  sia inevitabile.....


----------



## Marjanna (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> io spero che tu sia donna perchè io vorrei tento parlare con una donna.
> forse può farm i capire meglio il perchè di alcuni avvenimenti.
> Qui non credo si tratti di chiudere il gas purtroppo.
> Si tratta di chiudere la villa per andare a vivere in appartamento.
> ...


Brunetta, io, Ginevra65, Nocciola, Lostris, Vera, bettypage, Lara3, Ipazia per citarti alcuni nomi sono tutte donne nel forum.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> io spero che tu sia donna perchè io vorrei tento parlare con una donna.
> forse può farm i capire meglio il perchè di alcuni avvenimenti.
> Qui non credo si tratti di chiudere il gas purtroppo.
> Si tratta di chiudere la villa per andare a vivere in appartamento.
> ...


Però se ci dai informazioni a rate non si capisce niente.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Quindi lei è/era una dissoluta, e tu hai voluto redimerla? Che poi hai ragione: è così, vogliono il bravo ragazzo ,ma poi scopano con l'impunito


Ma dai, non infierire!
Le cose sono sempre complicate.


----------



## stany (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma dai, non infierire!
> Le cose sono sempre complicate.


Ho risposto in merito a ciò che diceva lui.
Visto che più di tanto non si sa!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex. In questi messaggi anche vocali (capite la mia tortura) dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui. Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
> Sono messaggi di un anno fa e quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché  erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.
> Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
> ...


Allora alla luce di ciò che hai aggiunto. 
Stiamo parlando di una cosa finita con un ex. Lei ha parlato di soli messaggi. Con uno nuovo non è credibile, con un ex sì.
Non stai ragionando e stai facendo un castello di un capanno.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Dipende cosa cerchi.. da un libro, da un film. Io ad esempio odio storie assurde, mentre amo storie concrete, nelle quali puoi rivederti...storie che ti fanno pensare, confrontare. Dei documentari quasi. Perfetti sconosciuti, successo mondiale, ha questo. E questo forum lo conferma. Quarantenni che hanno doppie storie, assurde con mogli di amici, che sono in psicanalisi. Mille volte meglio questo che harry potter, star wars. Per me chiaramente.


Beh, io amo anche Harry Potter


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Allora alla luce di ciò che hai aggiunto.
> Stiamo parlando di una cosa finita con un ex. Lei ha parlato di soli messaggi. Con uno nuovo non è credibile, con un ex sì.
> Non stai ragionando e stai facendo un castello di un capanno.


Peró ha detto che ha sentito cose abbastanza inequivocabili. 
E, scoperta, è logico che lei minimizzi.. com’è altrettanto logico che, tramite lei, non potrà mai arrivare a tutta la verità, se è questo che vuole.

Oramai la fiducia è andata a ramengo, si tratta di capire, come prima cosa, se può credere che lei ora voglia stare davvero con lui.
Poi capirà se lui vuole tentare ancora di stare con lei, nonostante quello che ha scoperto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Peró ha detto che ha sentito cose abbastanza inequivocabili.
> E, scoperta, è logico che lei minimizzi.. com’è altrettanto logico che, tramite lei, non potrà mai arrivare a tutta la verità, se è questo che vuole.
> 
> Oramai la fiducia è andata a ramengo, si tratta di capire, come prima cosa, se può credere che lei ora voglia stare davvero con lui.
> Poi capirà se lui vuole tentare ancora di stare con lei, nonostante quello che ha scoperto.


Ma è passato un anno!
Lei vuole stare con lui!
Lui ha la ferita narcisistica.


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con un ex è diverso.
> È regolare conti del passato. È un po’ come se fosse una cosa avvenuta nel passato.
> Non che questo non faccia incazzare a bestia il tradito. Sto solo facendoti vedere un punto di vista.


Se è rimpiangere il passato, direi che c'è qualche problema nel presente.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se è rimpiangere il passato, direi che c'è qualche problema nel presente.


Ma può non essere in rapporto.
Non è che le relazioni passate sono tutte finite con una stretta di mano. Spesso sono finite per incomprensioni per immaturità. Se ci sono contatti si vuole avere conferme che non sia finita per svalutazione, ma appunto per incomprensioni. Anche una guerra vuole una pace, non si accontenta di un armistizio.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è passato un anno!
> Lei vuole stare con lui!
> Lui ha la ferita narcisistica.


tra le altre cose. Ma puoi dargli torto? 
Penso sia normalissimo subire uno shock. 
Ci vuole tempo per ridimensionare.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> tra le altre cose. Ma puoi dargli torto?
> Penso sia normalissimo subire uno shock.
> Ci vuole tempo per ridimensionare.


Certamente.
Ma qui gli si sta dicendo che conviene troncare!


----------



## danny (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma può non essere in rapporto.
> Non è che le relazioni passate sono tutte finite con una stretta di mano. Spesso sono finite per incomprensioni per immaturità. Se ci sono contatti si vuole avere conferme che non sia finita per svalutazione, ma appunto per incomprensioni. Anche una guerra vuole una pace, non si accontenta di un armistizio.


Non sarei così comprensivo se accadesse a me.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma può non essere in rapporto.
> Non è che le relazioni passate sono tutte finite con una stretta di mano. Spesso sono finite per incomprensioni per immaturità. Se ci sono contatti si vuole avere conferme che non sia finita per svalutazione, ma appunto per incomprensioni. Anche una guerra vuole una pace, non si accontenta di un armistizio.


Ma a che pro? 
A parte che, se proprio ho un tarlo da risolvere su una relazione chiusa, non aspetto certo anni per chiarire.
E se sono felice dove sto, il fatto di scoprire che la storia è finita per uno stupido fraintendimento che valore aggiunto mi dà?

Non si riesumano cadaveri. Si scava se c’è ancora battito.

E francamente la pace a suon di “ti amo” verso un ex mi sembra un tantino una forzatura.


----------



## Lostris (28 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente.
> Ma qui gli si sta dicendo che conviene troncare!


Gli conviene prendersi del tempo per calmarsi, al momento.
E cercare di fare chiarezza prima di prendere qualsiasi decisione.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Questa è cattiveria


sì



Disperato ha detto:


> io non so chi sei. ma saresti un grande psicologo


però non mi hai risposto.  perchè ti sei innamorato di questa donna?  cos'hai visto in lei?



Eagle72 ha detto:


> Disperato soffre e le uniche cose che sai dire è sei in panchina da una vita e lui la monta meglio? Mah


Rasoio di Occam


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> io spero che tu sia donna perchè io vorrei tento parlare con una donna.
> forse può farm i capire meglio il perchè di alcuni avvenimenti.
> Qui non credo si tratti di chiudere il gas purtroppo.
> Si tratta di chiudere la villa per andare a vivere in appartamento.
> ...


tu stai capendo la dinamica del vostro matrimonio.
Quella vera, cosa è veramente per lei.
Tua figlia non ha colpe, ovvio e a Te dispiace non vederla crescere.
Tu hai il coraggio di vivere in matrimonio di apparenza pur di stare con tua figlia?
Sei in grado di escludere tua moglie e stabilire un nuovo equilibrio stando in famiglia?
In poche parole sei pronto a diventare stronzo e distaccato?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma a che pro?
> A parte che, se proprio ho un tarlo da risolvere su una relazione chiusa, non aspetto certo anni per chiarire.
> E se sono felice dove sto, il fatto di scoprire che la storia è finita per uno stupido fraintendimento che valore aggiunto mi dà?
> 
> ...


Cento no, ma trent’anni magari sì.
Succede e non può anche avere nessun altro significato che il recupero di un sé giovane, inesperto, immaturo per ritrovarsi maturi e contenti delle proprie scelte.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Questo forum è uno spettacolo.
Si va a ondate nel dare risposte.
A volte ci sono certezze granitiche che andrà tutto bene e altre volte che un asteroide sarebbe stato meno significativo.
Qui si parla di una breve relazione finita da tempo.


----------



## stany (29 Gennaio 2020)

I messaggi sono di un anno fa,. Anche vocali, dai quali inequivocabilmente,come dice lui, si capiva si fossero visti almeno una volta; Anche se lei negava tutto, naturalmente.
Lui deve solo cercare di capire se lei è interessata a stare con lui, non solo per la figlia. Probabilmente i messaggi di rimpianto anche della fisicità del suo ex erano riferiti al periodo in cui si frequentavano; quindi almeno un anno prima. C'è poco da dire: forse è dovuto al fatto che lei ,con una bambina piccola si sentisse in difficoltà, essendo Mi pare di capire, il nostro amico molto spesso via di casa per lavoro. È un periodo che tutte le donne coi bambini piccoli hanno affrontato; e che si può considerare particolarmente duro se non c'è nessuno a fianco, ed i genitori sono lontani.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo forum è uno spettacolo.
> Si va a ondate nel dare risposte.
> A volte ci sono certezze granitiche che andrà tutto bene e altre volte che un asteroide sarebbe stato meno significativo.
> Qui si parla di una breve relazione finita da tempo.


finita un anno fa, ma non si sa da quanto durasse.
Se disperato parla di messaggi di 2 anni fa , resta il dubbio che durasse già da tempo
Che fosse l' ex con l quale non ha potuto realizzare un futuro perché lui non voleva lasciare la famiglia , fa sospettare tante cose visto il ritorno di fiamma.
Non mi pare che abbia scritto che fosse breve.
A me lascia perplessa il "ritorno di fiamma" eddai.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo forum è uno spettacolo.
> Si va a ondate nel dare risposte.
> A volte ci sono certezze granitiche che andrà tutto bene e altre volte che un asteroide sarebbe stato meno significativo.
> Qui si parla di una breve relazione finita da tempo.


Questa è una granitica certezza.
Chi può dirlo, secondo me?


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> Rasoio di Occam


Come la pubblicità..La prima lama solleva il dubbio (che ami l'altro), la seconda taglia l'autostima (la monta meglio)?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> I messaggi sono di un anno fa,. Anche vocali, dai quali inequivocabilmente,come dice lui, si capiva si fossero visti almeno una volta; Anche se lei negava tutto, naturalmente.
> Lui deve solo cercare di capire se lei è interessata a stare con lui, non solo per la figlia. Probabilmente i messaggi di rimpianto anche della fisicità del suo ex erano riferiti al periodo in cui si frequentavano; quindi almeno un anno prima. C'è poco da dire: forse è dovuto al fatto che lei ,con una bambina piccola si sentisse in difficoltà, essendo Mi pare di capire, il nostro amico molto spesso via di casa per lavoro. È un periodo che tutte le donne coi bambini piccoli hanno affrontato; e che si può considerare particolarmente duro se non c'è nessuno a fianco, ed i genitori sono lontani.


Di solito con i bambini piccoli si pensa ai bambini


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> *Creare qualcosa con l'altro non era possibile data moglie e figli.
> Forse ha interrotto solo per questo?*


Più che probabile.
La questione della vittima e del carnefice mi sembra un po' una forzatura.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Ma io ho bisogno di sapere chi ho accanto. Non è solo per sapere ciò che è accaduto


Sì, lo capisco perché ci sono passato anch'io.
Mi sono comportato in maniera ossessiva, operando come un detective, per avere più informazioni possibili e conoscere veramente chi avevo al mio fianco.
Ci sono riuscito in buona parte, e questo mi ha tolto parecchie ansie che si erano generate dal crollo della fiducia che in lei riponevo.
Purtroppo non potrai sapere da noi chi è veramente lei e cosa ha fatto e ti posso garantire che non potrai apprenderlo neppure da lei.
Per il momento mantieni la calma, dai l'impressione che tutto sia rientrato, e comincia ad escludere il fatto che questa relazione sopravviva ancora.
Già avere questa conferma sarebbe una buona notizia. Per te.
I ritorni di fiamma degli ex sono un classico, ma di solito non durano a lungo, e quando finiscono, non è del tutto improbabile che ci si penta pure.
Però...
Quello che dovrai arrivare a capire è perché lei abbia guardato fuori casa, cosa l'abbia spinta a tradire.
Per ora e per quel che hai detto qui, non è possibile comprenderlo, a meno di non fare supposizioni che lasciano il tempo che trovano.
A consolazione, posso dirti che quello che è capitato a te è di una frequenza tale, ormai, che un tradimento in una relazione è quasi un fatto statistico


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Questa è una granitica certezza.
> Chi può dirlo, secondo me?


Vabbè, se non si considerano le informazioni fornite, si può anche ipotizzare che la moglie faccia gang bang con gli alieni e lui abbia una relazione col dobermann del vicino.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè, se non si considerano le informazioni fornite, si può anche ipotizzare che la moglie faccia gang bang con gli alieni e lui abbia una relazione col dobermann del vicino.


Le informazioni fornite in tutti i casi di tradimento sono generalmente la punta dell'Iceberg.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Le informazioni fornite in tutti i casi di tradimento sono generalmente la punta dell'Iceberg.


Quindi tua moglie avrà avuto altre 10 relazioni. Era troppo disinvolta perché fosse la prima. Solo che con gli altri era meno coinvolta e li frequentava solo in pausa pranzo.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tua moglie avrà avuto altre 10 relazioni. Era troppo disinvolta perché fosse la prima. Solo che con gli altri era meno coinvolta e li frequentava solo in pausa pranzo.


Se avessi ascoltato solo quello che diceva mia moglie, lei avrebbe avuto una brevissima relazione di un mese in cui a lui si era pure ammosciato.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se avessi ascoltato solo quello che diceva mia moglie, lei avrebbe avuto una brevissima relazione di un mese in cui a lui si era pure ammosciato.


Ma anch’io ho scoperto altro.
Questo non ci autorizza a fare ipotesi oltre quello che un utente ci ha raccontato.
Anche perché la sua richiesta è di perdonare, non di scoprire chissà cosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vabbè, se non si considerano le informazioni fornite, si può anche ipotizzare che la moglie faccia gang bang con gli alieni e lui abbia una relazione col dobermann del vicino.


alcune volte credo che tu legga solo a stralci.
Anche io sono d'accordo che non debba separarsi. Ma, abbassare  la testa e subire mi pare troppo


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anch’io ho scoperto altro.
> Questo non ci autorizza a fare ipotesi oltre quello che un utente ci ha raccontato.
> Anche perché la sua richiesta è di perdonare, non di scoprire chissà cosa.


Come puoi perdonare se sei macerato dall'ansia e non capisci cosa sia accaduto?
Prima devi capire, comprendere le motivazioni e l'entità del gesto, poi eventualmente perdonare.
O dimenticare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> alcune volte credo che tu legga solo a stralci.
> Anche io sono d'accordo che non debba separarsi. Ma, abbassare  la testa e subire mi pare troppo


 io?


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Come puoi perdonare se sei macerato dall'ansia e non capisci cosa sia accaduto?
> Prima devi capire, comprendere le motivazioni e l'entità del gesto, poi eventualmente perdonare.
> O dimenticare.


Concordo.
Ma deve capire lui.
Non possiamo fare ipotesi noi.
Solo che vogliamo dire la nostra senza che ci abbia neppure detto tutto, figuriamoci quello che non sa.
C’è il dato di fatto che ORA lei si dimostra amorevole.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> io?


sì, perchè il punto focale   è come perdonare una relazione che è "rinata" con l'ex

I dubbi sorti sono    1) ha sposato un bravo ragazzo per accasarsi
                                 2) questo amore dichiarato all'ex non si è mai estitno da entrambe le parti
                                 3) vivere col dubbio di essere solo la seconda scelta

se disperato dopo un anno non riesce a superare è perchè questi tarli si sono così insinuati in lui che lo logorano.
Si sta parlano di una relazione che lei aveva con uno sposato da sempre che non ha lasciato la famiglia per lei.
Recidivi e continuativi?
E' un forte dilemma.
Disperato dovrebbe diventare più bastardo, nessuna concessione, senza separarsi


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sì, perchè il punto focale   è come perdonare una relazione che è "rinata" con l'ex
> 
> I dubbi sorti sono    1) ha sposato un bravo ragazzo per accasarsi
> 2) questo amore dichiarato all'ex non si è mai estitno da entrambe le parti
> ...


Ma tutti siamo la seconda scelta, se non altro dopo Charlize Theron o Angelina o Jennifer oppure dopo George Clooney o Johnny Deep o Keanu Reeves!
Davvero qualcuno o qualcuna ha la presunzione di essere il Prescelto?
Sì, in Matrix!
Si sta con la persona compatibile tra quelle conosciute e disponibili.
Con questa persona si sta bene e si costruisce la vita.
Le altre persone con cui ci si ha provato in precedenza restano delle possibilità non realizzate. Capita di domandarsi se per impulsività e immaturità si abbia chiuso quella porta che avrebbe potuto portare a un’altra vita.
Ce lo domandiamo quando intorno ai 45 ci rendiamo conto che la vita è una e non avremo la possibilità di fare altre scelte importanti e definitive.
Pensare all’ex è la cosa più facile, se la cosa si è chiusa in modo immaturo.
Chi non ha una storia chiusa in modo assurdo, per motivi che a distanza di anni ci sembrano risibili o che ci ha lasciato una sensazione di nostra incompetenza relazionale e che ci ha lasciato delle frasi sulla punta della lingua?!
Non è che al tradito questo non faccia male come la relazione nata alla macchinetta del caffè, ma ha un’altra valenza anche per capire che tipo di persona è chi ci ha tradito.
Ci apro un thread oppure diamo per scontato che tutti abbiamo dei rimpianti, dei non detti, delle frustrazioni non risolte?


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Ma deve capire lui.
> Non possiamo fare ipotesi noi.
> Solo che vogliamo dire la nostra senza che ci abbia neppure detto tutto, figuriamoci quello che non sa.
> C’è il dato di fatto che ORA lei si dimostra amorevole.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tutti siamo la seconda scelta, se non altro dopo Charlize Theron o Angelina o Jennifer oppure dopo George Clooney o Johnny Deep o Keanu Reeves!
> Davvero qualcuno o qualcuna ha la presunzione di essere il Prescelto?
> Sì, in Matrix!
> Si sta con la persona compatibile tra quelle conosciute e disponibili.
> ...



in questo caso lo ha fatto, dopo anni


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2020)

_Riepilogo messaggi di @Disperato _

Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi di un anno fa in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex.
In questi messaggi anche vocali dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui.
Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
_[Non si capisce cosa voglia dire questo insieme, se abbiano avuto rapporti o se si sono solo visti di persona, magari solo per un aperitivo.]_

Quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.

Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
Vivo nell'angoscia di scoprire altre situazioni. Soprattutto non riesco proprio a sopportare l'immagine di lei con un altro anche se lei nega.
Io non posso crederle purtroppo perché  quello che ho letto e sentito era troppo chiaro.

_In seguito:_
Non credo che si verificheranno altri episodi ma questo non lo cancellerò più.

Creare qualcosa con l'altro non era possibile data moglie e figli.

Lei mi ha raccontato la storia con questo ex. Molto violenta. E mi ha detto che il loro è stato un rapporto malato tra vittima e carnefice. Per questo è ricaduta in questa storia ma che poi è riuscita ad uscirne.

Lasciar perdere però può generare una frustrazione enorme. Un dolore latente che distruggerà me. Di questo mi preoccupo.

La soluzione sarebbe lasciarsi subito, ma io ho una figlia di 5 anni che ha già capito tante cose.

Cerco di cancellare tutte le immagini negative, mi concentro per poter superare tutto. Purtroppo ritorna tutto come prima in poco tempo. Mi sento fallito e piccolo. Una sensazione ingiusta per un uomo di 40 anni. Lo so che prima o poi dovrò affrontare tutto più decisamente. Mi fa paura e tanta tristezza.

L'ho pregata di dirmi tutto quanto. Anche se si trattava di cose orribili da sentire.
Avrei però avuto la sincerità e non il dubbio che è una cosa terribile.
Ho bisogno di sapere chi ho accanto. Non è solo per sapere ciò che è accaduto.

Io sono un bravo ragazzo. Quelli fanno comodo a tutte. 

Non voglio compassione. Voglio che mi si aiuti a guardare meglio in faccia la realtà.

Si tratta di chiudere la villa per andare a vivere in appartamento.
Io sono una persona intelligente, con un lavoro brillante, io capisco tutte le dinamiche.
Non voglio sminuirmi nè esaltarmi.
Se una donna decide che il suo tipo di uomo è fatto in un certo modo, credo che non si possa farle cambiare idea.
Credo che questa donna possa adagiarsi su una condizione tranquilla di vita, agiata direi, ma non per questo appagante.
Io ero a Barcellona in vacanza con lei e mia figlia 2 anni fa. Lei si sentiva con il suo ex anche durante la vacanza. Ho letto i messaggi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> _Riepilogo messaggi di @Disperso_
> 
> Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi di un anno fa in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex.
> In questi messaggi anche vocali dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui.
> ...


a me colpisce questa considerazione


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Sì, li avevo riletti.
E' un quadro molto frammentato, difficile da definire.
Sono messaggi andati avanti per anni.
Interessante era almeno capire i contenuti.
Sarebbe stato un discrimine, anche se sappiamo tutti che i messaggi si cancellano...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> View attachment 8669
> in questo caso lo ha fatto, dopo anni


Non hai risposto alle domande.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, li avevo riletti.
> E' un quadro molto frammentato, difficile da definire.
> Sono messaggi andati avanti per anni.
> Interessante era almeno capire i contenuti.
> Sarebbe stato un discrimine, anche se sappiamo tutti che i messaggi si cancellano...


È anche vero che valgono in quella situazione e non per sempre. Puoi arrivare a dire avrei voluto sposarmi con te, ti ho sempre amato e ora dopo anni non provarlo affatto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> a me colpisce questa considerazione


A me colpisce che lui (l’accenno alla vita agiata fa pensare a un uomo il cui valore professionale è stato riconosciuto) abbia ancora, a distanza di tempo, la sensazione di essere stato disconfermato da quella scoperta, nonostante una realtà di relazione positiva.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> È anche vero che valgono in quella situazione e non per sempre. Puoi arrivare a dire avrei voluto sposarmi con te, ti ho sempre amato e ora dopo anni non provarlo affatto.


Verissimo.
Lo sappiamo che certe relazioni si svolgono in un piano altro rispetto alla realtà.


----------



## Disperato (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, lo capisco perché ci sono passato anch'io.
> Mi sono comportato in maniera ossessiva, operando come un detective, per avere più informazioni possibili e conoscere veramente chi avevo al mio fianco.
> Ci sono riuscito in buona parte, e questo mi ha tolto parecchie ansie che si erano generate dal crollo della fiducia che in lei riponevo.
> Purtroppo non potrai sapere da noi chi è veramente lei e cosa ha fatto e ti posso garantire che non potrai apprenderlo neppure da lei.
> ...


grazie per questo messaggio.
Il problema è che io non credo lei abbia guardato fuori casa, ma che purtroppo non abbia mai veramente smesso di amare un altro uomo.
Quello in particolare, ma forse in generale una tipologia di uomo che non sono io.
E' questo il vero dramma.


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Cmq i casi sono due. O lui è un ripiego o lei si è cullata nei bei tempi che furono, si sono risentiti via social e la cosa è montata come in ogni tradimento, crescendo piano piano. Noi da qui poco possiamo capire. Lui dovrebbe capire chi ha accanto, quanto è pentita, cosa fa per dimostrare ora ciò che prova. Se lui la sente innamorata, pentita, deve tenere botta per mesi, anni, conquistando terreno e serenità passo passo.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Verissimo.
> Lo sappiamo che certe relazioni si svolgono in un piano altro rispetto alla realtà.


Per questo sarebbe meglio non leggere o sentire messaggi.



Disperato ha detto:


> grazie per questo messaggio.
> Il problema è che io non credo lei abbia guardato fuori casa, ma che purtroppo non abbia mai veramente smesso di amare un altro uomo.
> Quello in particolare, ma forse in generale una tipologia di uomo che non sono io.
> E' questo il vero dramma.


Ecco. Questo è altro. Con una convinzione cosi non vai lontano. E ti capisco. Ma non dici lei ora cosa fa..cosa dice..fa pazzie per te? Ti guarda vergognandosi e pentendosi? Questo è importante


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> grazie per questo messaggio.
> Il problema è che io non credo lei abbia guardato fuori casa, ma che purtroppo non abbia mai veramente smesso di amare un altro uomo.
> Quello in particolare, ma forse in generale una tipologia di uomo che non sono io.
> E' questo il vero dramma.


Io, appena sposato, mantenevo una corrispondenza con una mia ex, ormai ridotta a pura amicizia.
Non che non mi piacesse ancora, eh, nessuna donna smette veramente di piacerti anche se è ex, quando ti ha coinvolto a suo tempo, però ero attratto da mia moglie, amavo lei, quindi comunque il sentimento verso questa ragazza era spento.
Ma quando mia moglie ha visto le mail, in chiaro, non nascoste, mi ha appeso al lampadario (metafora).
Ho smesso.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2020)

@Disperato stando a quanto hai scritto tu, e non alle supposizioni degli utenti, ciò che è mi arriva è che vorresti "separarti" ma non lo fai per paura, parli di tua figlia, ma poi parli di andare a vivere in appartamento, forse della caduta di un uomo brillante intelligente, che capisce tutte le dinamiche, uno a cui questo non doveva capitare? Paura di un dopo "oscuro" mentre vivi un presente dove invece vedi che tua moglie ti dimostra amore.
Probabilmente non vorresti separarti da lei, ma quella parte di lei che ti fa sentire meno brillante, meno intelligente, quella parte che ti fa paura. Vorresti sentire cose orribili... tipo non ti amo? tipo mi sono sposata con te perchè sei un bravo ragazzo? tipo sono stata con te perchè mi sono adagiata ad una vita tranquilla? tipo mi scopava da dio?
Ma quante di queste domande potrebbero essere un dubbio di lei verso di te, di una lei che tu non vedresti più come tale, fino a farla diventare "_questa donna_"?

Mi fermo qui. Se non ti senti di spiegare meglio scrivilo, possiamo buttare varie ipotesi poi tu deciderai quale sarà quella che vuoi indossare.

PS: per errore avevo cambiato il nome, poi corretto, da Disperato e Disperso.


----------



## Disperato (29 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Ecco. Questo è altro. Con una convinzione cosi non vai lontano. E ti capisco. Ma non dici lei ora cosa fa..cosa dice..fa pazzie per te? Ti guarda vergognandosi e pentendosi? Questo è importante


Ci tengo a precisare che i messaggi che ho letto erano di 1 anno fa. ma io li ho letti un mese fa.
Lei è disperata come me perchè dice che era ormai tutto finito e non avrei dovuto leggere quelle cose.
Mi dice e mi scrive ogni ora che mi ama e vuole restare con me.
Da giovedì andrà anche da uno psicoterapeuta (una scelta sua).
Il mio problema è che non so come eliminare l'immagine di lei con un altro.
Eliminare quei ti amo ad un altro
Il fatto che abbia fatto l'amore con un altro
E' passato un anno ma cosa cambia? noi stavamo insieme già da 6. con una figlia di 4 anni all'epoca.
Non so quanto è durata questa cosa. lei dice circa 2 anni! (ma ti pare che in 2 anni di messaggi uno non trovi il tempo di vedersi?)
Come si fa a superare una cosa così? Io non ho il carattere. Ci voglio provare ma non sono sicuro di farcela


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> grazie per questo messaggio.
> Il problema è che io non credo lei abbia guardato fuori casa, ma che purtroppo non abbia mai veramente smesso di amare un altro uomo.
> Quello in particolare, ma forse in generale una tipologia di uomo che non sono io.
> E' questo il vero dramma.


Dai tuoi accenni (le risposte ti dimostrano che non hai spiegato abbastanza) io ho capito che il rapporto con l’ex fosse violento. Mi sembra compresibile che, da persona appagata e sicura, ci si possa chiedere se si sarebbe ora capaci di riequilibrare quel tipo di rapporto. Un po’ come il ragazzo che era stato bocciato, da adulto decide di dare la maturità.
Mi sono spiegata?


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che i messaggi che ho letto erano di 1 anno fa. ma io li ho letti un mese fa.
> Lei è disperata come me perchè dice che era ormai tutto finito e non avrei dovuto leggere quelle cose.
> Mi dice e mi scrive ogni ora che mi ama e vuole restare con me.
> Da giovedì andrà anche da uno psicoterapeuta (una scelta sua).
> ...


 Ci siamo passati tranquillo. Attraverserai l inferno, e starai meglio. Un meglio che non è come prima, diverso. Tutto diverso. E il momento triste, rabbioso dietro l angolo. Ma è cosi. Non sei l unico, non sei il primo, nel mondo e nei secoli credimi tanti come te. Cerca col tempo di viverlo come un evento che capita, una malattia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tutti siamo la seconda scelta, se non altro dopo Charlize Theron o Angelina o Jennifer oppure dopo George Clooney o Johnny Deep o Keanu Reeves!
> Davvero qualcuno o qualcuna ha la presunzione di essere il Prescelto?
> Sì, in Matrix!
> Si sta con la persona compatibile tra quelle conosciute e disponibili.
> ...


se  scegli me sono il prescelto, se no di cosa parliamo.
Vorrebbe dire che tutti ci siamo accontentati.
Ma no, quando ci si sposa si dovrebbe avere ben chiaro che le relazioni precedenti sono chiuse per sempre.
Di questa storia mi salta agli occhi che dopo pochi anni di matrimonio lei non si è staccata dal vecchio amore. E' una mina sempre presente, per sua ammissione.
La domanda sorge spontanea e se lui un giorno dovesse essere libero?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che i messaggi che ho letto erano di 1 anno fa. ma io li ho letti un mese fa.
> Lei è disperata come me perchè dice che era ormai tutto finito e non avrei dovuto leggere quelle cose.
> Mi dice e mi scrive ogni ora che mi ama e vuole restare con me.
> *Da giovedì andrà anche da uno psicoterapeuta (una scelta sua).*
> ...


Primo neretto: perché?

Secondo neretto: è un tradimento, certo. Non si supera in un giorno, ci vogliono mesi, anni. Al momento - ti dico - non ti farebbe neppure male una cura farmacologica per lenire gli effetti dell'ansia e del trauma. E' utile più di quanto creda. Piccolo giro dallo psichiatra e senti cosa ti può prescrivere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A me colpisce che lui (l’accenno alla vita agiata fa pensare a un uomo il cui valore professionale è stato riconosciuto) abbia ancora, a distanza di tempo, la sensazione di essere stato disconfermato da quella scoperta, nonostante una realtà di relazione positiva.


era tutto perfetto, poi la scoperta ha creato una crepa


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *se  scegli me sono il prescelto, se no di cosa parliamo.
> Vorrebbe dire che tutti ci siamo accontentati.*
> Ma no, quando ci si sposa si dovrebbe avere ben chiaro che le relazioni precedenti sono chiuse per sempre.
> Di questa storia mi salta agli occhi che dopo pochi anni di matrimonio lei non si è staccata dal vecchio amore. E' una mina sempre presente, per sua ammissione.
> La domanda sorge spontanea e se lui un giorno dovesse essere libero?


È quello che dicevo. Abbiamo delle belle pretese da Cenerentola.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo. Abbiamo delle belle pretese da Cenerentola.


Il minimo sindacale.
La fedeltà.
Poi va beh, si sa che è merce rara.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Il minimo sindacale.
> La fedeltà.
> Poi va beh, si sa che è merce rara.


No. Non ho parlato di fedeltà.
Ma di cosa fa crollare il tradimento.
Non in tutti è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo. Abbiamo delle belle pretese da Cenerentola.


non è pretesa da cenerentola, se stai con me hai ben chiaro cosa vuoi.
Trovo che oggi più di tempi passati , si sentano legati da questo impegno. Per questo convivono, non so cosa vorrò da grande quindi non mi impegno con un contratto.
Non sto dicendo che non hai avuto un passato o ti sei innamorato. Però se scegli di stare con me, il passato deve rimanere un ricordo.
Io e te siamo ora, e scegliamo di vivere ora insieme


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: perché?
> 
> Secondo neretto: è un tradimento, certo. Non si supera in un giorno, ci vogliono mesi, anni. Al momento - ti dico - non ti farebbe neppure male una cura farmacologica per lenire gli effetti dell'ansia e del trauma. E' utile più di quanto creda. Piccolo giro dallo psichiatra e senti cosa ti può prescrivere.


Ovviamente dissento, ma non credo ti stupirai. Tarpiamo la mente con roba chimica, e di corsa.
E' un mese che ha scoperto i messaggi, è normale che stia così, gli serve, se ci mette il tappo non gli servirà. Imho.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è pretesa da cenerentola, se stai con me hai ben chiaro cosa vuoi.
> Trovo che oggi più di tempi passati , si sentano legati da questo impegno. Per questo convivono, non so cosa vorrò da grande quindi non mi impegno con un contratto.
> Non sto dicendo che non hai avuto un passato o ti sei innamorato. Però se scegli di stare con me, il passato deve rimanere un ricordo.
> Io e te siamo ora, e scegliamo di vivere ora insieme


Queste cose serie non hanno nulla a che vedere con il volersi sentire il Prescelto.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ovviamente dissento, ma non credo ti stupirai. Tarpiamo la mente con roba chimica, e di corsa.
> E' un mese che ha scoperto i messaggi, è normale che stia così, gli serve, se ci mette il tappo non gli servirà. Imho.


È normale, ma se non riesce a ragionarci su e se accetta il consigli, significa che ne ha bisogno per trovare lucidità.
Io poi ho giusto preso un paio di aspirine, ma io sono strana.


----------



## Lara3 (29 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se avessi ascoltato solo quello che diceva mia moglie, lei avrebbe avuto una brevissima relazione di un mese in cui a lui si era pure ammosciato.


L’amante perfetto . Ma perché ti ha raccontato questi dettagli?
E non pensi come sarebbe stato se lui fosse un ottimo amante, attento anche nei confronti della figlia della donna con cui stava ed anche con la casa che desiderava tua moglie ?
L’ha lasciato solo perché non affidabile. Ma se fosse stato affidabile ed anche un ottimo amante? Sarebbe tornata da te ?


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ovviamente dissento, ma non credo ti stupirai. Tarpiamo la mente con roba chimica, e di corsa.
> E' un mese che ha scoperto i messaggi, è normale che stia così, gli serve, se ci mette il tappo non gli servirà. Imho.


Normalissimo, ma ti assicuro devastante.
Io non ho preso niente, salvo un po' di lexotan due o tre volta, ma ho passato notti insonni e ho avuto crisi di ansia più volte, degenerate in dolorose prostatiti e disfunzioni al colon, ovviamente di origine psicosomatica.
Meglio prevenire.
Mia moglie con la cura farmacologica è rinata.


----------



## danny (29 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> L’amante perfetto . Ma perché ti ha raccontato questi dettagli?
> E non pensi come sarebbe stato se lui fosse un ottimo amante, attento anche nei confronti della figlia della donna con cui stava ed anche con la casa che desiderava tua moglie ?
> L’ha lasciato solo perché non affidabile. Ma se fosse stato affidabile ed anche un ottimo amante? Sarebbe tornata da te ?


Boh.
Magari no. Amen. Io ho deciso per me.


----------



## Marjanna (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È normale, ma se non riesce a ragionarci su e se accetta il consigli, significa che ne ha bisogno per trovare lucidità.
> Io poi ho giusto preso un paio di aspirine, ma io sono strana.


Non riesce a ragionarci su e se accetta il consigli?!?!!! Ma se ha scritto tre cose in croce... 
Nessuno qui può dargli consigli su cosa fare. Può solo aiutarlo a ragionare.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non riesce a ragionarci su e se accetta il consigli?!?!!! Ma se ha scritto tre cose in croce...
> Nessuno qui può dargli consigli su cosa fare. Può solo aiutarlo a ragionare.


Ho perso una O nella scrittura. Volevo dire che se accetta il consiglio di andare da uno psichiatra è perché ne ha bisogno per ragionare.
Io consiglio psicoterapia, se vedo confusione, perché penso che se emergono contenuti troppo disturbanti bisogna capire perché, non capire i fatti.
Ma con Disperato siamo nella normalità dopo scoperta.
Deve decidere lui in che modo gestire la sua disperazione.


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Come la pubblicità..La prima lama solleva il dubbio (che ami l'altro), la seconda taglia l'autostima (la monta meglio)?


insomma non sai cos'è il Rasoio di Occam


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Ci tengo a precisare che i messaggi che ho letto erano di 1 anno fa. ma io li ho letti un mese fa.
> Lei è disperata come me perchè dice che era ormai tutto finito e non avrei dovuto leggere quelle cose.
> Mi dice e mi scrive ogni ora che mi ama e vuole restare con me.
> Da giovedì andrà anche da uno psicoterapeuta (una scelta sua).
> ...


già il fatto che li abbia tenuti non è un buon segno.   certe cose dal telefono che può finire in mano al coniuge le fai sparire.


----------



## stany (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tutti siamo la seconda scelta, se non altro dopo Charlize Theron o Angelina o Jennifer oppure dopo George Clooney o Johnny Deep o Keanu Reeves!
> Davvero qualcuno o qualcuna ha la presunzione di essere il Prescelto?
> Sì, in Matrix!
> Si sta con la persona compatibile tra quelle conosciute e disponibili.
> ...






Brad Pitt non ti piace eh!


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Brad Pitt non ti piace eh!


a Brunetta piace(va?) Marcello Giannini


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Brad Pitt non ti piace eh!


Sono andata a caso . Keanu assomiglia a mio figlio.
A me piacciono davvero più brutti, tipo Luigi Lo Cascio


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> a Brunetta piace(va?) Marcello Giannini


Giancarlo


----------



## perplesso (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Giancarlo


ah sì vero.   chissà perchè m'è venuto Marcello.   ho mischiato Mastroianni con Giannini.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> ah sì vero.   chissà perchè m'è venuto Marcello.   ho mischiato Mastroianni con Giannini.


Una ventina d’anni di differenza


----------



## Eagle72 (29 Gennaio 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma non sai cos'è il Rasoio di Occam


Ironia portami via...



Brunetta ha detto:


> A me colpisce che lui (l’accenno alla vita agiata fa pensare a un uomo il cui valore professionale è stato riconosciuto) abbia ancora, a distanza di tempo, la sensazione di essere stato disconfermato da quella scoperta, nonostante una realtà di relazione positiva.


Ha scoperto da un mese... non da anni. Quando lo scopri, anche se è un tradimento passato, lo vivi per quello che è. Merda



perplesso ha detto:


> a Brunetta piace(va?) Marcello Giannini


Insomma..non sai manco è mastroianni (Semicit)


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Eagle72 ha detto:


> Insomma..non sai manco è mastroianni (Semicit)


Mastroianni mai piaciuto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Queste cose serie non hanno nulla a che vedere con il volersi sentire il Prescelto.


Ma cosa intendi per prescelto.
L'unico ? Ognuno di noi ha avuto un passato, pensa che ci sono coniugi gelosi degli ex.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Gennaio 2020)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma cosa intendi per prescelto.
> L'unico ? Ognuno di noi ha avuto un passato, pensa che ci sono coniugi gelosi degli ex.


Il Prescelto significa l’Unico, la mezza mela, l’anima gemella, significa volersi sentire così elevati da non essere paragonabili.
Invece io vedo in un altro modo. Penso che si sia due persone incontrate al momento giusto con lo stesso bisogno e desiderio di costruire una relazione. Ma bisognerebbe avere la consapevolezza di non essere il/la migliore.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il Prescelto significa l’Unico, la mezza mela, l’anima gemella, significa volersi sentire così elevati da non essere paragonabili.
> Invece io vedo in un altro modo. Penso che si sia due persone incontrate al momento giusto con lo stesso bisogno e desiderio di costruire una relazione. Ma bisognerebbe avere la consapevolezza di non essere il/la migliore.


mmmm non ne conosco.
La complicità si, il resto in coppie concrete no.


----------



## spleen (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma tutti siamo la seconda scelta, se non altro dopo Charlize Theron o Angelina o Jennifer oppure dopo George Clooney o Johnny Deep o Keanu Reeves!
> Davvero qualcuno o qualcuna ha la presunzione di essere il Prescelto?
> Sì, in Matrix!
> Si sta con la persona compatibile tra quelle conosciute e disponibili.
> ...


Allora, parlo ovviamente per me, di quello che ho vissuto e di come la penso io. Può capitare che se all'- inizio- ancora ci si conosce poco ci siano dei ripensamenti, dei dubbi, delle incertezze, è capitato anche tra me e  mia moglie, ma se dopo che con me hai approfondito, mi hai conosciuto, apprezzato, accettato e insieme progettato, col fischio che posso essere anche la seconda scelta.
Se tu (tu generico) sentimentalmente non ti sei liberata del tuo passato e ti sei lasciata di nuovo andare a riscaldare la vecchia minestra, significa che poi per te davvero sono un ripiego e questa cosa a me non solo farebbe incazzare come una biscia ma anche prendere delle decisioni, decisioni drastiche.
Parlo ovviamente per me, io non pretendo di essere la mezza mela assoluta, che non esiste, pretendo di vedere negli occhi amore. Se no fa lo stesso, sto da solo e continuo a cercare, sono una persona esigente.
Lo so che sono molto orgoglioso.
Tendo però a non essere orgoglione, la sola cosa che mi potrebbe fermare è il bene di una bimbetta di cinque anni.


----------



## bettypage (29 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È normale, ma se non riesce a ragionarci su e se accetta il consigli, significa che ne ha bisogno per trovare lucidità.
> Io poi ho giusto preso un paio di aspirine, ma io sono strana.


A me sto sdoganamento degli psicofarmaci fa paura.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

spleen ha detto:


> Allora, parlo ovviamente per me, di quello che ho vissuto e di come la penso io. Può capitare che se all'- inizio- ancora ci si conosce poco ci siano dei ripensamenti, dei dubbi, delle incertezze, è capitato anche tra me e  mia moglie, ma se dopo che con me hai approfondito, mi hai conosciuto, apprezzato, accettato e insieme progettato, col fischio che posso essere anche la seconda scelta.
> Se tu (tu generico) sentimentalmente non ti sei liberata del tuo passato e ti sei lasciata di nuovo andare a riscaldare la vecchia minestra, significa che poi per te davvero sono un ripiego e questa cosa a me non solo farebbe incazzare come una biscia ma anche prendere delle decisioni, decisioni drastiche.
> Parlo ovviamente per me, io non pretendo di essere la mezza mela assoluta, che non esiste, pretendo di vedere negli occhi amore. Se no fa lo stesso, sto da solo e continuo a cercare, sono una persona esigente.
> Lo so che sono molto orgoglioso.
> Tendo però a non essere orgoglione, la sola cosa che mi potrebbe fermare è il bene di una bimbetta di cinque anni.


Ma questo non è credersi l’eletto è essere il co-costruttore della relazione, unici, perché unici a costruire quella unica relazione.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> A me sto sdoganamento degli psicofarmaci fa paura.


Prova a chiedere in giro...


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il Prescelto significa l’Unico, la mezza mela, l’anima gemella, significa volersi sentire così elevati da non essere paragonabili.
> Invece io vedo in un altro modo. Penso che si sia due persone incontrate al momento giusto con lo stesso bisogno e desiderio di costruire una relazione. Ma bisognerebbe avere la consapevolezza di non essere il/la migliore.


Che l'amore sia il miglior modo per astrarsi dalla realtà è innegabile, ma se togli quel po' di romanticismo residuo opponendo la razionalità all'incanto non credo otterrai un miglioramento dei rapporti di coppia.
Abbiamo anche bisogno di sogni e illusioni per vivere l'intimità con quelli che inizialmente sono solo estranei.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Che l'amore sia il miglior modo per astrarsi dalla realtà è innegabile, ma se togli quel po' di romanticismo residuo opponendo la razionalità all'incanto non credo otterrai un miglioramento dei rapporti di coppia.
> Abbiamo anche bisogno di sogni e illusioni per vivere l'intimità con quelli che inizialmente sono solo estranei.


Ma non è che non ci sia il romanticismo! Basta non credersi Brad e Angelina, anche perché può andare a monte pure a loro e probabilmente proprio perché si credevano Brad e Angelina, mentre erano un uomo e una donna.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che non ci sia il romanticismo! Basta non credersi Brad e Angelina, anche perché può andare a monte pure a loro e probabilmente proprio perché si credevano Brad e Angelina, mentre erano un uomo e una donna.


In sintesi sarebbe non tirarsela?


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> In sintesi sarebbe non tirarsela?


No. Non pretendere di essere l’unica persona possibile compatibile.
Poi dopo vent’anni si dovrebbe esserlo.
Anche se c’è chi si annoia e tradisce.
La fiaba che descrive l’unicità è per bambini perché soddisfa bisogni dei bambini.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Non pretendere di essere l’unica persona possibile compatibile.
> Poi dopo vent’anni si dovrebbe esserlo.
> Anche se c’è chi si annoia e tradisce.
> La fiaba che descrive l’unicità è per bambini perché soddisfa bisogni dei bambini.


Ma dopo anni che si è insieme sei diventata una persona unica, perché non ci sarò nessun altro al mondo che ti ha visto crescere, con cui hai condiviso la tua storia, i vent'anni, i trent'anni, i quaranta...
Questa è l'unicità delle persone.
E' un'unicità che deriva dalla condivisione, dalla storia.
Quella per cui la tua casa è la tua casa, anche se meno bella di altre che ci sono in giro, la tua città, il tuo quartiere sono unici.
Per te.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ma dopo anni che si è insieme sei diventata una persona unica, perché non ci sarò nessun altro al mondo che ti ha visto crescere, con cui hai condiviso la tua storia, i vent'anni, i trent'anni, i quaranta...
> Questa è l'unicità delle persone.
> E' un'unicità che deriva dalla condivisione, dalla storia.
> Quella per cui la tua casa è la tua casa, anche se meno bella di altre che ci sono in giro, la tua città, il tuo quartiere sono unici.
> Per te.


È quello che dicevo. È la costruzione comune che rende unici, invece qualcuno percepisce scontati. Si costruisce una casa insieme, con un vero progetto comune e poi ...ti accorgi di essere il tavolo della cucina.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo. È la costruzione comune che rende unici, invece qualcuno percepisce scontati. Si costruisce una casa insieme, con un vero progetto comune e poi ...ti accorgi di essere il tavolo della cucina.


Tuo marito è quella persona insostituibile nella tua vita con cui hai condivido famiglia, figli, esperienze irripetibili.
Poi possono arrivare altre persone, diverse, che non sostituiranno mai tuo marito, ma costituiranno qualcosa di diverso.
L'unicità non esclude il resto del mondo.
Cercando una metafora, è come l'oggetto d'arte che è pezzo unico. E' importante perché magari è appartenuto ai nonni, agli avi, porta con sé una storia.
Ma non esclude che tu possa desiderare o avere altri oggetti d'arte.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tuo marito è quella persona insostituibile nella tua vita con cui hai condivido famiglia, figli, esperienze irripetibili.
> Poi possono arrivare altre persone, diverse, che non sostituiranno mai tuo marito, ma costituiranno qualcosa di diverso.
> L'unicità non esclude il resto del mondo.
> Cercando una metafora, è come l'oggetto d'arte che è pezzo unico. E' importante perché magari è appartenuto ai nonni, agli avi, porta con sé una storia.
> Ma non esclude che tu possa desiderare o avere altri oggetti d'arte.


La metafora funziona con gli oggetti, anche preziosi, ma non con le persone.
Se l’altro è la persona con cui si è costruito la casa, il progetto, la famiglia, non può, non deve, accidenti si finisce per dire non dovrebbe essere una cosa scontata da poter tenere su una parte del salotto per cercare altri pezzi da collezione.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La metafora funziona con gli oggetti, anche preziosi, ma non con le persone.
> Se l’altro è la persona con cui si è costruito la casa, il progetto, la famiglia, non può, non deve, accidenti si finisce per dire non dovrebbe essere una cosa scontata da poter tenere su una parte del salotto per cercare altri pezzi da collezione.


Non dovrebbe, ma a volta va così.


----------



## spleen (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma questo non è credersi l’eletto è essere il co-costruttore della relazione, unici, perché unici a costruire quella unica relazione.


Si, io parlavo comunque del caso specifico in oggetto.
Però che sia chiaro che la mia unicità, costruita attraverso la relazione diventi tale.
Senza se e senza ma, senno di che parliamo?


----------



## bettypage (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Prova a chiedere in giro...


E appunto, troppi! 








						Troppi antidepressivi nelle acque: i pesci li assorbono e non fuggono più dai predatori
					

I pesci li assorbono e non fuggono più dai predatori. Una ricerca della Monash University di Melbourne




					ambiente-tiscali-it.cdn.ampproject.org


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> E appunto, troppi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per ora nelle nostre acque il problema principale restano il Siluro e i cormorani.
Non c'erano e si mangiano tutto quello che c'è.
Al di là di tutto, deo gratias che ci sono gli psicofarmaci e i protocolli psichiatrici per utilizzarli.
Se ci fossero stati negli anni 70 mia zia e mio nonno sarebbero stati ancora vivi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> E appunto, troppi!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non dubito. Io non consumo nulla.
Ma la realtà è questa e non è cattiva abitudine, è incapacità di reggere frustrazione e dolore. E se uno non ce la fa...fa come può.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dubito. Io non consumo nulla.
> Ma la realtà è questa e non è cattiva abitudine, è incapacità di reggere frustrazione e dolore. E se uno non ce la fa...fa come può.


La realtà è che bisogna sempre funzionare. Produrre e consumare.
Sai che gli frega alle case farmaceutiche della frustrazione e del dolore di un singolo, è solo business.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> La realtà è che bisogna sempre funzionare. Produrre e consumare.
> Sai che gli frega alle case farmaceutiche della frustrazione e del dolore di un singolo, è solo business.


Ma Big farma (il grande mostro) produce e produce ciò che viene venduto.
Non siamo mica obbligati a prendere psicofarmaci.
Io ne ho fatto a meno.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Non cominciamo con i complotti et similia.
Il dolore è una cosa, ansia, attacchi di panico, depressioni, situazioni post traumatiche più tutta una serie di patologie psichiatriche richiedono l'intervento di un medico specialista, il quale SA più di noi se esiste la necessità e la possibilità di curare un paziente e come.
Non si curano da soli queste patologie con la forza di volontà o con la speranza.
Se si guarisce da soli non c'erano patologie di alcun tipo.


----------



## bettypage (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Per ora nelle nostre acque il problema principale restano il Siluro e i cormorani.
> Non c'erano e si mangiano tutto quello che c'è.
> Al di là di tutto, deo gratias che ci sono gli psicofarmaci e i protocolli psichiatrici per utilizzarli.
> Se ci fossero stati negli anni 70 mia zia e mio nonno sarebbero stati ancora vivi.


Ma io non conosco i casi dei tuoi parenti, sto leggendo al roguardo.





danny ha detto:


> Per ora nelle nostre acque il problema principale restano il Siluro e i cormorani.
> Non c'erano e si mangiano tutto quello che c'è.
> Al di là di tutto, deo gratias che ci sono gli psicofarmaci e i protocolli psichiatrici per utilizzarli.
> Se ci fossero stati negli anni 70 mia zia e mio nonno sarebbero stati ancora vivi.


Io sto leggendo al riguardo, lo studio della mente umana è ancora a livelli embrionali, le conseguenze di queste medicine non si conosco fino in fondo. Preferire un'atarassia/apatia ad una morte fisica... Non so. Se leggi gli effetti collaterali di sta roba poi, non ultimo manie suicidarie. E poi la follia somministrali a bambini e adolescenti.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io non conosco i casi dei tuoi parenti, sto leggendo al roguardo.
> Io sto leggendo al riguardo, lo studio della mente umana è ancora a livelli embrionali, le conseguenze di queste medicine non si conosco fino in fondo. Preferire un'atarassia/apatia ad una morte fisica... Non so. Se leggi gli effetti collaterali di sta roba poi, non ultimo manie suicidarie. E poi la follia somministrali a bambini e adolescenti.


Atarassia?
Credo che non sai di quali farmaci si parli.


----------



## Eagle72 (30 Gennaio 2020)

Gli psicofarmaci sono un valido aiuto, ma a mio avviso hanno un problema. Se superi una brutta fase grazie all'aiuto esterno non ti fai le spalle, è un po come avere un lavoro per raccomandazione. Magari sei pure valido, ma se ci arrivi da solo è diverso che con raccomandazione. Per te stesso. Ovvio parlo di casi reattivi a lutti, choc ecc. Non a problemi medici, psichiatrici, dove c' è sofferenza a prescindere da un evento o in modo sproporzionato allo stesso.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Big farma (il grande mostro) produce e produce ciò che viene venduto.
> Non siamo mica obbligati a prendere psicofarmaci.
> Io ne ho fatto a meno.


Ma sdoganare l'idea di prenderli produce vendita.
Fare diventare qualsiasi stato interiore una patologia e creare una pastiglia da associarvi produce vendita.
Se ti dico sto male perchè l'amante mi ha lasciato, sto male perchè sono stato tradito e te anzichè darmi un abbraccio mi dici vai a prenderti la pastiglia, mi stai dando un indirizzo ben preciso.
E non sono caramelle magiche, sono farmaci con effetti collaterali che possono essere anche gravi.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Ma io non conosco i casi dei tuoi parenti, sto leggendo al roguardo.
> Io sto leggendo al riguardo, lo studio della mente umana è ancora a livelli embrionali, le conseguenze di queste medicine non si conosco fino in fondo. Preferire un'atarassia/apatia ad una morte fisica... Non so. Se leggi gli effetti collaterali di sta roba poi, non ultimo manie suicidarie. E poi la follia somministrali a bambini e adolescenti.


Allora, non stiamo parlando di studio della mente umana, ma di una branca della medicina che segue il metodo scientifico-sperimentale come tutte, pertanto è soggetta agli stessi errori e rischi di qualsiasi altra branca della medicina.
Qualsiasi farmaco ha degli effetti collaterali e comporta dei rischi, una mia parente morì a 5 anni per la somministrazione di una dose errata di  aspirina, ma allo stesso tempo ha innegabili vantaggi sulla salute umana.
Mio nonno si suicidò perché curato male da un neurologo (medico non competente in materia) che gli prescrisse una terapia di Tavor.
Il Tavor è un farmaco datato per i problemi che soffriva mio nonno ed è noto per  provocare tendenze suicide a certi dosaggi.
Oggi, se seguito da medici preparati e con le terapie moderne sarebbe sopravvissuto, avrebbe superato il forte esaurimento nervoso che lo colpì e avrebbe risparmiato alla mia famiglia anni bui.
La depressione richiede cure farmacologiche, è una malattia fortemente invalidante, riconoscerla e saperla curare può ridare la vita al paziente.
CI sono troppi pregiudizi sulla medicina psichiatrica. E' semplicemente come tutte le altre medicine un ausilio per la cura delle patologie che hanno sempre afflitto gli uomini.
In certi momenti della vita - a seguito di traumi, shock, etc. - se il malessere che si prova non è gestibile (tipico caso quello che causa disturbi del sonno, somatizzazioni, stati di ansia, stati ossessivi) non è male rivolgersi a uno psichiatra per superare  il problema.
Io non l'ho fatto. Proprio per questo lo consiglio.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non cominciamo con i complotti et similia.
> Il dolore è una cosa, ansia, attacchi di panico, depressioni, situazioni post traumatiche più tutta una serie di patologie psichiatriche richiedono l'intervento di un medico specialista, il quale SA più di noi se esiste la necessità e la possibilità di curare un paziente e come.
> Non si curano da soli queste patologie con la forza di volontà o con la speranza.
> Se si guarisce da soli non c'erano patologie di alcun tipo.


L'intervento dello specialista dovrebbe essere prima di tutto per fare una DIAGNOSI.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma sdoganare l'idea di prenderli produce vendita.
> Fare diventare qualsiasi stato interiore una patologia e creare una pastiglia da associarvi produce vendita.
> Se ti dico sto male perchè l'amante mi ha lasciato, sto male perchè sono stato tradito e te anzichè darmi un abbraccio mi dici vai a prenderti la pastiglia, mi stai dando un indirizzo ben preciso.
> E non sono caramelle magiche, sono farmaci con effetti collaterali che possono essere anche gravi.


Io se ho il mal di testa prendo il Nurofen (Ibuprofene, come il Moment).
Non ci sto a pensare troppo su.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> L'intervento dello specialista dovrebbe essere prima di tutto per fare una DIAGNOSI.


Ovvio. E' quello che ho detto.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Io se ho il mal di testa prendo il Nurofen (Ibuprofene, come il Moment).
> Non ci sto a pensare troppo su.


Perchè è già sdoganato, per quello non ci pensi.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Perchè è già *sdoganato*, per quello non ci pensi.


Non credo che sia un termine farmacologicamente corretto.
(in casa per  motivi di studi e frequentazioni  c'è molta fiducia nella chimica e nella farmaceutica).


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che sia un termine farmacologicamente corretto.
> (in casa per  motivi di studi e frequentazioni  c'è molta fiducia nella chimica e nella farmaceutica).


Mi rifacevo al precedente commento di @bettypage 
Non sarà il tuo caso, ma tutti prendiamo un'aspirina con tranquillità, ma il motivo è che sin da piccolini ne abbiamo assunte.
Poi si usa dire "pure nel bugiardino dell'aspirina c'è chi scritto che puoi schiattare" però andando dietro a questa affermazione, si può prendere di tutto allora, pure la morfina.


----------



## Vera (30 Gennaio 2020)

Non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio perché ci sono patologie che, grazie alla medicina, sono controllate.
Penso però ci sia la tendenza a prescrivere antidepressivi, facilmente. Lo ha fatto anche il mio stesso medico, qualche anno fa, conoscendo la mia situazione. Non ho mai preso nulla, per fortuna. Conosco chi prende psicofarmaci da oltre dieci anni ed è convinto di non riuscire ad andare avanti senza.
Poi, vabbè, io evito anche di prendere qualsiasi cosa,  a meno che non ce ne sia proprio bisogno. 
Il mal di testa o il raffreddore passa lo stesso.


----------



## bettypage (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Allora, non stiamo parlando di studio della mente umana, ma di una branca della medicina che segue il metodo scientifico-sperimentale come tutte, pertanto è soggetta agli stessi errori e rischi di qualsiasi altra branca della medicina.
> Qualsiasi farmaco ha degli effetti collaterali e comporta dei rischi, una mia parente morì a 5 anni per la somministrazione di una dose errata di  aspirina, ma allo stesso tempo ha innegabili vantaggi sulla salute umana.
> Mio nonno si suicidò perché curato male da un neurologo (medico non competente in materia) che gli prescrisse una terapia di Tavor.
> Il Tavor è un farmaco datato per i problemi che soffriva mio nonno ed è noto per  provocare tendenze suicide a certi dosaggi.
> ...


Tu credi che con l'uso di farmaci si esce da patologie così insidiose? Si resta dipendenti a vita


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Non voglio fare di tutta l'erba un fascio perché ci sono patologie che, grazie alla medicina, sono controllate.
> Penso però ci sia la tendenza a prescrivere antidepressivi, facilmente. Lo ha fatto anche il mio stesso medico, qualche anno fa, conoscendo la mia situazione. Non ho mai preso nulla, per fortuna. Conosco chi prende psicofarmaci da oltre dieci anni ed è convinto di non riuscire ad andare avanti senza.
> Poi, vabbè, io evito anche di prendere qualsiasi cosa,  a meno che non ce ne sia proprio bisogno.
> Il mal di testa o il raffreddore passa lo stesso.


Se sei sana tutto passa.
Gli antidepressivi facilmente li prescrivono i medici scemi.
Mia moglie è in cura da anni presso uno dei migliori istituti della città.
A suo dire è rinata. Anche io ho la stesso impressione.
Prima di convincerla che non c'era nulla di male ho impiegato un anno in cui l'ho accompagnata da tutti i medici possibile, come lei voleva.
Poi un'amica mi ha consigliato questa clinica e finalmente ne siamo usciti fuori.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> *Tu credi che con l'uso di farmaci si esce da patologie così insidiose*? Si resta dipendenti a vita


Per la mia esperienza, sì.


----------



## Vera (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Se sei sana tutto passa.
> Gli antidepressivi facilmente li prescrivono i medici scemi.
> Mia moglie è in cura da anni presso uno dei migliori istituti della città.
> A suo dire è rinata. Anche io ho la stesso impressione.
> ...


Immagino sia ancora sotto antidepressivi. Di solito si prendono a vita.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Ma sdoganare l'idea di prenderli produce vendita.
> Fare diventare qualsiasi stato interiore una patologia e creare una pastiglia da associarvi produce vendita.
> Se ti dico sto male perchè l'amante mi ha lasciato, sto male perchè sono stato tradito e te anzichè darmi un abbraccio mi dici vai a prenderti la pastiglia, mi stai dando un indirizzo ben preciso.
> E non sono caramelle magiche, sono farmaci con effetti collaterali che possono essere anche gravi.


Se si reagisce in modo esagerato c’è un problema al di là dell’evento traumatico.
Lo si vede anche quando qualcuno ci frega il parcheggio, mica reagiamo tutti allo stesso modo.
Per me si può venire fuori da tutto da soli, alcuni hanno bisogno di psicoterapia, altri di farmaci, altri di entrambi. Ciò di cui c’è davvero bisogno è smettere di pensare che chiedere aiuto sia sbagliato.
Non è che uno psichiatra è un deficiente che rifila farmaci a caso. È come se una persona beve troppo e si sente debole, normale consigliare di fare esami e verificare che non abbia il diabete, mica prende l’insulina al supermercato.
Per le sofferenze psichiche è la stessa cosa.
Fa più male il tabù.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Immagino sia ancora sotto antidepressivi. Di solito si prendono a vita.


Teoricamente no.
Aveva iniziato la psicoterapia, e congiuntamente avrebbe dovuto scalare.
Dopo 10 sedute non ha visto alcun beneficio, l'ha interrotta e ha ridiscusso con lo psichiatra.
Ogni tot ha una visita di controllo.
Non sono antidepressivi.
Per ora gli effetti sono positivi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Tu credi che con l'uso di farmaci si esce da patologie così insidiose? Si resta dipendenti a vita


Scusa eh, ma se una persona soffre di depressione non è giù di morale o è triste, ha una patologia che richiede farmaci a vita sostitutivi di ciò che non è in grado di produrre da sé, così come un diabetico ha bisogno di insulina a vita o chi ha la tiroide non funzionante di tiroxina.


----------



## Vera (30 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Teoricamente no.
> Aveva iniziato la psicoterapia, e congiuntamente avrebbe dovuto scalare.
> Dopo 10 sedute non ha visto alcun beneficio, l'ha interrotta e ha ridiscusso con lo psichiatra.
> Ogni tot ha una visita di controllo.
> ...


Mi auguro di no ma non è mai "teoricamente no".


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi auguro di no ma non è mai "teoricamente no".


Lo so.
Me lo auguro anch'io.


----------



## bettypage (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh, ma se una persona soffre di depressione non è giù di morale o è triste, ha una patologia che richiede farmaci a vita sostitutivi di ciò che non è in grado di produrre da sé, così come un diabetico ha bisogno di insulina a vita o chi ha la tiroide non funzionante di tiroxina.


Posto che nessuno mi pare titolato per affrontare in termini medici la questione, e trovo azzardato il tuo confronto, ritengo che gli psicofarmaci servano a sedare non a curare. Se non si capisce l'origine del malessere e non ci son terapie collaterali gli psicofarmaci ti annientano. Ribadisco che se ne fa un uso eccessivo, come eccessive sono diventate le diagnosi sui i disturbi dell'apprendimento nei giovani. Vedo una correlazione in questi 2 fenomeni.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Posto che nessuno mi pare titolato per affrontare in termini medici la questione, e trovo azzardato il tuo confronto, ritengo che gli psicofarmaci servano a sedare non a curare. Se non si capisce l'origine del malessere e non ci son terapie collaterali gli psicofarmaci ti annientano. Ribadisco che se ne fa un uso eccessivo, come eccessive sono diventate le diagnosi sui i disturbi dell'apprendimento nei giovani. Vedo una correlazione in questi 2 fenomeni.


Magari se ne parlo è perché ne so qualcosa.
Poi anche intuitivamente perché si dovrebbe sedare chi è depresso?
Nessuno ha mai fatto diagnosi, semmai qui si sono fatte ipotesi e suggerito di rivolgersi a chi ne sa di più.
Può benissimo essere che ci sia chi sviluppa dipendenza da farmaci, ma la loro assunzione comunque comporta un minimo controllo medico.
Mi preoccupa di più la diffusione dell’alcol e di altre sostanze psicotrope di non libera vendita che tanti consumano per auto prescrizione.
Forse hai visto cure in altri tempi.
Anche per quanto riguarda l’uso dei farmaci con bambini iperattivi, si tratta di esperienze americane.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si reagisce in modo esagerato c’è un problema al di là dell’evento traumatico.
> Lo si vede anche quando qualcuno ci frega il parcheggio, mica reagiamo tutti allo stesso modo.
> Per me si può venire fuori da tutto da soli, alcuni hanno bisogno di psicoterapia, altri di farmaci, altri di entrambi. Ciò di cui c’è davvero bisogno è smettere di pensare che chiedere aiuto sia sbagliato.
> Non è che uno psichiatra è un deficiente che rifila farmaci a caso. È come se una persona beve troppo e si sente debole, normale consigliare di fare esami e verificare che non abbia il diabete, mica prende l’insulina al supermercato.
> ...


Non è quanto ho letto qui. Qui un utente di cui non si sa neppure l'età, al quindicesimo messaggio in risposta alla frase messa in neretto "Il fatto che abbia fatto l'amore con un altro" ha ricevuto come risposta da @danny (pagina 14 della discussione):
_Al momento - ti dico -* non ti farebbe neppure male una cura farmacologica per lenire gli effetti dell'ansia e del trauma*. E' utile più di quanto creda. *Piccolo giro dallo psichiatra e senti cosa ti può prescrivere*._

E io mi sono sentita di dissentire a questa affermazione come altro utente del forum. Qui non viene consigliato a fare un visita con uno specialista (tralaltro non richiesta, l'utente scrive pochi messaggi, ancora non sappiamo un cazzo di lui), ma viene fatto intendere che con un piccolo giro diretto dallo psichiatra verranno prescritti dei farmaci, la curetta dai, che mal non fa!!!

E ribadisco che dissento. Poi si va avanti uguale, per me, non bisogna pensarla allo stesso modo su tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è quanto ho letto qui. Qui un utente di cui non si sa neppure l'età, al quindicesimo messaggio in risposta alla frase messa in neretto "Il fatto che abbia fatto l'amore con un altro" ha ricevuto come risposta da @danny (pagina 14 della discussione):
> _Al momento - ti dico -* non ti farebbe neppure male una cura farmacologica per lenire gli effetti dell'ansia e del trauma*. E' utile più di quanto creda. *Piccolo giro dallo psichiatra e senti cosa ti può prescrivere*._
> 
> E io mi sono sentita di dissentire a questa affermazione come altro utente del forum. Qui non viene consigliato a fare un visita con uno specialista (tralaltro non richiesta, l'utente scrive pochi messaggi, ancora non sappiamo un cazzo di lui), ma viene fatto intendere che con un piccolo giro diretto dallo psichiatra verranno prescritti dei farmaci, la curetta dai, che mal non fa!!!
> ...


Lo psichiatra non è il verduraio che ti dà le mele richieste.
Poi io dissento da Danny, che non considera la psicoterapia una opzione utile.
Sarà stato comunque frettoloso.
Ma non gli ha proposto pasticche da un pucher.


----------



## Marjanna (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo psichiatra non è il verduraio che ti dà le mele richieste.
> Poi io dissento da Danny, che non considera la psicoterapia una opzione utile.
> Sarà stato comunque frettoloso.
> Ma non gli ha proposto pasticche da un pucher.


Non ho dubbi che Danny l'abbia scritto tentando di dare un aiuto.


----------



## bettypage (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Magari se ne parlo è perché ne so qualcosa.
> Poi anche intuitivamente perché si dovrebbe sedare chi è depresso?
> Nessuno ha mai fatto diagnosi, semmai qui si sono fatte ipotesi e suggerito di rivolgersi a chi ne sa di più.
> Può benissimo essere che ci sia chi sviluppa dipendenza da farmaci, ma la loro assunzione comunque comporta un minimo controllo medico.
> ...


Se devo giustificarmi per avere credibilità... Sto avendo a che fare con neuropsichiatri infantili per lavoro e spero di non averne mai bisogno. Sono talmente oberati che fanno quel che possano con ciò che hanno. Ma da osservatrice esterna non posso che rimanere  colpita nel vedere xanax prescritto ad una 16 enne che ne fa uso da 4 anni per gestire attacchi di ansia. Credo che somministare farmaci ad autistici e disabili per spegere gli impulsi sessuali non sia la strada giusta ma solo più efficace nell'immediato.

Quando poi negli ultimi 10 anni c'è un aumento del 450% di certificazioni dsa qualche dubbio  mi sale.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Se devo giustificarmi per avere credibilità... Sto avendo a che fare con neuropsichiatri infantili per lavoro e spero di non averne mai bisogno. Sono talmente oberati che fanno quel che possano con ciò che hanno. Ma da osservatrice esterna non posso che rimanere  colpita nel vedere xanax prescritto ad una 16 enne che ne fa uso da 4 anni per gestire attacchi di ansia. Credo che somministare farmaci ad autistici e disabili per spegere gli impulsi sessuali non sia la strada giusta ma solo più efficace nell'immediato.
> 
> Quando poi negli ultimi 10 anni c'è un aumento del 450% di certificazioni dsa qualche dubbio  mi sale.


DSA è un’altra storia. Non mi sembra che abbia a che vedere con psichiatria.
Per carità, i cretini ci sono in ogni campo.
Poi è anche difficile valutare l’opportunità di una cura, perfino per chi non è psichiatra.


----------



## bettypage (30 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> DSA è un’altra storia. Non mi sembra che abbia a che vedere con psichiatria.
> Per carità, i cretini ci sono in ogni campo.
> Poi è anche difficile valutare l’opportunità di una cura, perfino per chi non è psichiatra.


Ma io non credo ci sia malafede o complotti, credo che culturalmente sia sbagliato pensare che la pillola risolva. Vedere ragazzi così fragili e poco strutturati per affrontare le difficoltà e dargli come risposta ansiolitici non credo sia la soluzione. Se non risolvi la causa del malessere entri in un loop di merda.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

bettypage ha detto:


> Posto che nessuno mi pare titolato per affrontare in termini medici la questione, e trovo azzardato il tuo confronto, ritengo che gli psicofarmaci servano a sedare non a curare. Se non si capisce l'origine del malessere e non ci son terapie collaterali gli psicofarmaci ti annientano. Ribadisco che se ne fa un uso eccessivo, come eccessive sono diventate le diagnosi sui i disturbi dell'apprendimento nei giovani. Vedo una correlazione in questi 2 fenomeni.


Sedare?



Brunetta ha detto:


> Lo psichiatra non è il verduraio che ti dà le mele richieste.
> Poi io dissento da Danny, che non considera la psicoterapia una opzione utile.
> Sarà stato comunque frettoloso.
> Ma non gli ha proposto pasticche da un pucher.


Non è utile per chi non è disposto a lavorare.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Non è quanto ho letto qui. Qui un utente di cui non si sa neppure l'età, al quindicesimo messaggio in risposta alla frase messa in neretto "Il fatto che abbia fatto l'amore con un altro" ha ricevuto come risposta da @danny (pagina 14 della discussione):
> _Al momento - ti dico -* non ti farebbe neppure male una cura farmacologica per lenire gli effetti dell'ansia e del trauma*. E' utile più di quanto creda. *Piccolo giro dallo psichiatra e senti cosa ti può prescrivere*._
> 
> E io mi sono sentita di dissentire a questa affermazione come altro utente del forum. Qui non viene consigliato a fare un visita con uno specialista (tralaltro non richiesta, l'utente scrive pochi messaggi, ancora non sappiamo un cazzo di lui), ma viene fatto intendere che con un piccolo giro diretto dallo psichiatra verranno prescritti dei farmaci, la curetta dai, che mal non fa!!!
> ...


Ma bisogna specificare tutto, anche l'ovvio?
Qualsiasi terapia farmacologica deve essere prescritta da un medico a seguito di una diagnosi.
NON ESISTE IL FAI DA TE neppure in cardiologia o in pneumologia. 
Per una persona in stato di alterazione post traumatica può essere utile una visita specialistica che accerti la sua situazione.
Se interessa saperlo questo mi fu consigliato a suo tempo dal consultorio a cui mi rivolsi dopo la scoperta del tradimento. 
Poi potete dissentire, sicuramente, e pensare che una persona possa anche farcela da solo. 
Io ho visto mia moglie rinascere grazie alle cure. 
E non era in una bella situazione. 
Di più non mi va di dire, qui.



Marjanna ha detto:


> Non ho dubbi che Danny l'abbia scritto tentando di dare un aiuto.


Ovvio.
È un consiglio a un utente che si firma come Disperato. 
Nomen omen, di solito. 
Se una persona è in una situazione in cui si percepisce un malessere credo che indicargli una strada non sia male.
Dopodiché ognuno è libero di fare la sua scelta.
Io ho rifiutato qualsiasi aiuto medico pensando di reggere lo stress e farcela da solo.
Si pensa sempre di essere forti, senza aver vissuto prima l'esperienza.
No, non è così.
Lo stress, soprattutto se continuato nel tempo, fa malissimo, altera il funzionamento dei neurotrasmettitori, crea patologie  psicosomatiche che dovranno a loro volta essere curate. 
Certo, passa, ma ci vogliono uno, due anni, a volte anche di più. 
E nel frattempo si generano altri problemi. 
Io non ci credevo, ma quando ho visto mia moglie crollare e io, dopo un anno passato a cercare di aiutarla, non sapere più che fare, ho tirato un respiro di sollievo quando l'ho vista tornare finalmente al suo equilibrio dopo le prime visite. 
Siamo nel 2020, non nel 1970. Anch'io ero scettico, mi son dovuto ricredere. Ovviamente bisogna scegliere i medici più aggiornati e preparati. E dar loro fiducia.


----------



## Arcistufo (30 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> E' questo il vero dramma.


No, il dramma è che non guardi te stesso, ma solo lei.


----------



## danny (30 Gennaio 2020)

Un'ultima considerazione.
In questo thread molto serenamente noi tutti, me compreso, abbiamo cazzeggiato, come al solito.
Ci sta, certo.
Ma io alla fine quando sono tornato indietro a rileggere i messaggi di Disperato ho trovato una quantità di considerazioni che facevano uso di aggettivi come terribili e sinonimi.
A partire da questo messaggio, il suo tono era estremamente pieno di ansia e dolore, almeno, è quello che mi è arrivato."Lasciar perdere però può generare una frustrazione enorme. Un dolore latente che distruggerà me. Di questo mi preoccupo". 
Non ho colto la rabbia, che sarebbe stato forse più liberatorio, ma la disperazione.
Se do alcuni suggerimenti  è perché percepisco anche un malessere che io, come banalissimo utente del forum, non ho la presunzione di poter risolvere.


----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Ovvio.
> È un consiglio a un utente che si firma come Disperato.
> Nomen omen, di solito.
> Se una persona è in una situazione in cui si percepisce un malessere credo che indicargli una strada non sia male.
> ...


Danny..... tu non hai idea del potere curativo dell’amore . 
Provare per credere


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny..... tu non hai idea del potere curativo dell’amore .
> Provare per credere


Se deve fà l'amante


----------



## Disperato (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un'ultima considerazione.
> In questo thread molto serenamente noi tutti, me compreso, abbiamo cazzeggiato, come al solito.
> Ci sta, certo.
> Ma io alla fine quando sono tornato indietro a rileggere i messaggi di Disperato ho trovato una quantità di considerazioni che facevano uso di aggettivi come terribili e sinonimi.
> ...


Grazie Danny, grazie a tutti per le vostre preoccupazioni.
Leggere i vostri commenti e opinioni è per me estremamente importante.
Confortante.
Lo so che non ho raccontato molto della mia storia ma, è strano a dirsi perchè sono in anonimato, mi vergogno.
E' sicuramente una sensazione sbagliata legata ad un retaggio culturale ma di cui proprio non riesco a liberarmi.
Mi sono completamente isolato in queste settimane. Non vedo piu' nessuno. Non riesco.
Io sento che piu' vado avanti piu' divento lucido su quello che mi è successo piu' ne soffro.
Hai ragione tu, diventerà psicosomatico, diventerà come una malattia. Ma come posso evitarlo?
Come posso fermare la mia sensibilità?


----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Grazie Danny, grazie a tutti per le vostre preoccupazioni.
> Leggere i vostri commenti e opinioni è per me estremamente importante.
> Confortante.
> Lo so che non ho raccontato molto della mia storia ma, è strano a dirsi perchè sono in anonimato, mi vergogno.
> ...


Smettere di amare chi ti ha fatto del male.


----------



## stany (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Smettere di amare chi ti ha fatto del male.


E..... farsi l'amante?!  
Smettere di amare non avviene nel giro di poco e a comando....
Col tempo se non riuscirà a recuperare vuoi per le proprie difficoltà a metabolizzare, sia per la definitiva collocazione di lei  al di fuori di questa possibilità, allora sarà inevitabile; ma non avverrà in pochi mesi...


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny..... tu non hai idea del potere curativo dell’amore .
> Provare per credere


In quale supermercato si trova?


----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In quale supermercato si trova?


Mi stai sospettando di marketing ingannevole ?


----------



## Lostris (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi stai sospettando di marketing ingannevole ?


Credo di uso di sostanze stupefacenti


----------



## Lara3 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lostris ha detto:


> Credo di uso di sostanze stupefacenti


No, nooo !
Niente di questo !
Solo amore 3 volte/di


----------



## Nocciola (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, nooo !
> Niente di questo !
> Solo amore 3 volte/di


Valori glicemici altissimi


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Danny..... tu non hai idea del potere curativo dell’amore .
> Provare per credere


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> No, nooo !
> Niente di questo !
> Solo amore 3 volte/di


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Mi stai sospettando di marketing ingannevole ?


Non dubito che innamorarsi faccia bene.
Ma non è che tutti sono benedetti dagli dei dell’amore.
Anche perché i primi tempi hai una faccia che respinge chiunque.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dubito che innamorarsi faccia bene.
> Ma non è che tutti sono benedetti dagli dei dell’amore.
> Anche perché i primi tempi hai una faccia che respinge chiunque.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> View attachment 8675


Più o meno 




P.S. Oggi vai forte con le gif.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Grazie Danny, grazie a tutti per le vostre preoccupazioni.
> Leggere i vostri commenti e opinioni è per me estremamente importante.
> Confortante.
> Lo so che non ho raccontato molto della mia storia ma, è strano a dirsi perchè sono in anonimato, mi vergogno.
> ...


Bene, dopo la pausa Peace and Love (scusa Disperato, spero tentare di alleggerire serva anche a rasserenarti un po'), torniamo seri.
I primi tempi dalla scoperta del tradimento tutti, chi più, chi meno, siamo rimasti sconvolti.
Non c'è molto da disquisire su questo.
E' una trave che ti arriva sulla testa, qualcosa che non ti aspetti e che ti costringe a rivedere tutti i parametri relazionali appresi.
La tua reazione è nella norma.
Anche l'isolarsi. La sensazione che nessuno possa comprendere il tuo dolore è dominante.
Ci vuole tempo per riacquistare la lucidità necessaria a comprendere la situazione, e a metabolizzare l'accaduto.
Non c'è un modo per fermare la tua sensibilità, o perlomeno, sei fatto così e reagisci secondo il tuo carattere.
Io sono stato male, sono approdato sul forum, mi sono sfogato, ma non posso dire che mi sono rialzato subito, anche perché nel mio caso la storia extra non era finita quando l'ho scoperta ed è continuata anche dopo.
Sei, purtroppo, all'inizio di un lavoro che dovrai fare su te stesso.
Se resti qui possiamo farlo insieme, man mano.
Non ti devi vergognare, comunque. Non c'è nulla di cui vergognarsi.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Più o meno
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oggi sono così. Senza parole.
Da Fabi a Vasco è un attimo.


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Smettere di amare chi ti ha fatto del male.


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Grazie Danny, grazie a tutti per le vostre preoccupazioni.
> Leggere i vostri commenti e opinioni è per me estremamente importante.
> Confortante.
> Lo so che non ho raccontato molto della mia storia ma, è strano a dirsi perchè sono in anonimato, mi vergogno.
> ...


Non tenere dentro. Sfogati qui, in pubblico, lasciati andare oppure in privato con chi nel gruppo reputi affine ed empatico. A me ha aiutato tanto, anche perché solo chi ci è passato capisce anche le cose più assurde. E poi magari segui pure un percorso con un professionista. Ultimo consiglio, le cose tragiche se viste dall'alto (siamo un granello di sabbia per l'universo), se viste tra 5 anni, se viste come un terzo, perdono di potenza. Se puoi pensa che questo è tutto tempo sprecato, vivi davvero come se fosse l'ultimo giorno, lo spenderesti a soffrire cosi? Sei vivo, sei in salute, hai penso tante cose belle. Lei è tanto ma non è tutto. Lo so. Non è facile. Come non era facile l'esame di 5 elementare, che ci toglieva il sonno, e l esame di terza media, o il diploma. O gli esami all'università. Al momento montagne, ora le guardi ridendo no? È un evento, pesante, ma puoi farcela, come ce l'hanno fatta in tanti, qualsiasi sia la scelta!


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Un'ultima considerazione.
> In questo thread molto serenamente noi tutti, me compreso, abbiamo cazzeggiato, come al solito.
> Ci sta, certo.
> Ma io alla fine quando sono tornato indietro a rileggere i messaggi di Disperato ho trovato una quantità di considerazioni che facevano uso di aggettivi come terribili e sinonimi.
> ...


Ma quanto ti hanno piallato i maroni in pvt?
   
Seriamente.
Tutto passa, c'è gente che sopravvive quando muore un figlio, figurati quanto ci può mettere un tizio di una superficialità devastante come quello che ha aperto sto thread ad andare a sentirsi sbagliato con la prossima. Gli avresti potuto consigliare il Prozac o la campana tibetana. È come parlare con i bambini o con i cani. Loro non capiscono realmente che cosa stai dicendo, Ma tu stai comunque lì davanti a fare le vocine da coglione.
Ma seriamente, lo avete letto? Manco mezza riga di analisi per vedere se lui avesse toccato qualcosa nel rapporto. È arrivato a scrivere è arrivato a scrivere che l'ex rappresenta un'intera categoria di uomini che piacciono a lei perché lui è diverso.
Ma manco Leopardi. Essú.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Come posso fermare la mia sensibilità?


Trovati una dominatrice. I rapporti alla pari non li reggi.


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Lara3 ha detto:


> Smettere di amare chi ti ha fatto del male.


Mica hanno tutti il carisma devastante del tuo ex marito


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Se deve fà l'amante


Ma da mo'


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

Brunetta ha detto:


> pasticche da un pucher.


Quando pora nonna prova a fare la moderna e sembra ancora più scollegata dal mondo


----------



## Eagle72 (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Quando pora nonna prova a fare la moderna e sembra ancora più scollegata dal mondo


Mai pensato alla carriera diplomatica?


----------



## danny (31 Gennaio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma quanto ti hanno piallato i maroni in pvt?
> 
> Seriamente.
> Tutto passa, c'è gente che sopravvive quando muore un figlio,


Tutti sopravvivono.
Io ne conosco due, molto da vicino.
A distanza di decenni non si sono ancora ripresi.
Oh, siamo su un forum. Essere i soliti 4 gatti a discutere tra noi dopo un po' viene a noia...


----------



## Arcistufo (31 Gennaio 2020)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti sopravvivono.
> Io ne conosco due, molto da vicino.
> A distanza di decenni non si sono ancora ripresi.
> Oh, siamo su un forum. Essere i soliti 4 gatti a discutere tra noi dopo un po' viene a noia...


Eh, voi vi sentite pure fuori. Arichecculo


----------



## Kid (31 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Avrei bisogno di aiuto.
> Ho scoperto una serie di messaggi in cui mia moglie parla con il suo ex. In questi messaggi anche vocali (capite la mia tortura) dice che lo ama e che sente la mancanza fisica di lui. Si scambiano tantissimi messaggi di intesa e si capisce che sono stati almeno una volta insieme.
> Sono messaggi di un anno fa e quando le ho detto che avevo scoperto tutto,mi ha risposto che era una cosa finita, che ne era uscita e che non era tradimento perché  erano solo messaggi. Loro non si erano mai visti.
> Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è  così  anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. Voglio stare con lei ma purtroppo non riesco più  a fidarmi.
> ...


Si supera, non si perdona.


----------



## perplesso (31 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Grazie Danny, grazie a tutti per le vostre preoccupazioni.
> Leggere i vostri commenti e opinioni è per me estremamente importante.
> Confortante.
> Lo so che non ho raccontato molto della mia storia ma, è strano a dirsi perchè sono in anonimato, mi vergogno.
> ...


boh.  magari con una martellata sul pollicione del piede.

intanto prova a ricordare che cosa ti ha portato ad innamorarti di tua moglie


----------



## Outdider (31 Gennaio 2020)

Disperato ha detto:


> Grazie Danny, grazie a tutti per le vostre preoccupazioni.
> Leggere i vostri commenti e opinioni è per me estremamente importante.
> Confortante.
> Lo so che non ho raccontato molto della mia storia ma, è strano a dirsi perchè sono in anonimato, mi vergogno.
> ...


Non puoi evitarlo e non puoi fermare la tua sensibilità. Forse, puoi imparare a controllarti, se rimarrai con lei. Prendi atto di quello che ti sta succedendo. Tu sei quello che sei. E' profondamente  ingiusto cambiare per qualcuno o qualcosa.


----------



## riccardo1973 (1 Febbraio 2020)

Benvenuto....purtroppo.
Anche la mia ex diceva che era finita e che amava solo me....per un pò me la sono raccontata come fai tu *Io amo tanto mia moglie e so che è così anche per lei, me lo dimostra ogni giorno. * Valuta, bene, e non fidarti di niente....


----------



## Arcistufo (1 Febbraio 2020)

Tanto é fuggito.


----------



## stany (1 Febbraio 2020)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Tanto é fuggito.


Con la segretaria


----------



## Sullivan (1 Aprile 2020)

Ciao Disperato, purtroppo sono anch'io nelle tue stesse condizioni (anche stesso periodo). Posso chiederti come va? 
Grazie


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2020)

anche tua moglie con la nostalgia dell'ex?


----------



## Sullivan (1 Aprile 2020)

perplesso ha detto:


> anche tua moglie con la nostalgia dell'ex?


Non è un ex, una sbandata durata un mese e di cui sono certo sia finita. 
Ma di fatto cambia poco...


----------



## perplesso (1 Aprile 2020)

sarà il caso che ci spieghi meglio la tua situazione in un 3d autonomo


----------



## Bella (1 Aprile 2020)

stany ha detto:


> Possibile che il nostro non si faccia sentire?
> Starà approfondendo con la moglie.


Può essere


----------

